# مفاجأة إلى كل من لديه استفسار خاص بالحصول على الـ PMP Certification - استضافة مدير موقع PMVIRT



## adham.maged (18 أكتوبر 2011)

[font=&quot]السلام علكيم جميعا و رحمة الله و بركاته[/font]

[font=&quot]مرحبا بجميع أعضاء هذا المنتدى الطيب منتدى المهندسين العرب. يسعدنى و يشرفنى أن نستضيف معنا فى هذا الموضوع المهندس محمد واكد مدير و مؤسس موقع[/font]pmvirt [font=&quot]المتميز الذى يدعم و يساعد جميع من فى وطننا العربى لتعلم و إتقان إدارة المشروعات و يؤهله أيضا لاجتياز امتحان شهادة ال[/font]pmp [font=&quot]أو شهادة ال[/font]capm [font=&quot]التى يقدمها معهد إدارة المشروعات الأمريكى[/font] pmi

[font=&quot]فى الحقيقة نحن نتقدم بغاية الشكر للمهندس محمد على قبوله دعوتنا لإنشاء مثل هذا الموضوع و الذى من خلاله سوف يتفضل بالإجابة على جميع تساؤولات الأخوة و الأخوات الذين يسعون للحصول على شهادة ال[/font]pmp [font=&quot]أو شهادة ال[/font]capm [font=&quot]نسأل الله أن يتقبل منا و منه العمل الصالح[/font]

[font=&quot]و الأن سوف يقوم الأخوة بطرح كل ما لديهم من أسئلة و استفسارات و سوف يتفضل المهندس محمد واكد بالإجابة مشكورا[/font].

[font=&quot]تنبيه [/font]:[font=&quot]أتمنى من جميع الأخوة و الأخوات أن يتم مراعاة عدم التكرار فى الأسئلة حتى يكون الموضوع مثمر و بناء و أيضا أن يتم مراعاة التنظيم فى طرح الأسئلة بمعنى إذا قام أحد الأخوة بطرح سؤال فلا يقوم أى أخ أخر بطرح السؤال التالى حتى يجيب المهندس محمد على الأول فإن أجاب يقوم التالى بطرح سؤاله[/font]

[font=&quot]جزاكم الله خيرا و يمكن أن نبدأ الأن بأول سؤال[/font] ....​


----------



## م هيثم المنسى (18 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

ياريت لو يكون فيه محاضرات فيديو تشرح الموضوع يكون افيد 
لكل الاعضاء وخصوصا ال ميعرفش حاجة عن ال pmp 

ولو فيه نيه ممكن نبث المحاضرات مباشر عبر قاعات افتراضية 
يكون المحاضر بيشرح من مكانه عبر الانترنت .... وايضا كل من يود الحضور يحضر من بيته ايضا 

لو عندك نيه بنوفر لك الخدمه مجانيه 

فى انتظار ردك 


وشكرا لسعيكم فى نشر العلم والمعرفة


----------



## emofleh (19 أكتوبر 2011)

نشكر وجودك معنا كما اثني على مجهودكم في إبراز ادارة المشاريع بهذا الشكل المحترف .
لقد استعرضت اسئلتكم في PMP ووجدت بأنها تحمل افكار جديدة ومختلفة عن مثلائها وخصوصا في موضوع Earned Value، لذا أرغب في معرفة ما إذا كان في خططكم وضع simulation exam لشهادة القيمة المكتسبة للمحترفين EVP على غرار PMP .

وشكرا


----------



## Mohamad_Waked (19 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم جميعا و رحمة الله و بركاته
شكرا لكم على إتاحتكم هذه الفرصة لى لأشارك معكم فى هذا الموضوع و أن نتناقش جميعا فى كل ما يخص الPMP

أبدأ بإجابتى على المهندس هيثم المنسى:

أحب أن أعبر عن امتنانى لك على هذه الفكرة و فى الحقيقة إن وقتى لا يسمح الأن لمثل هذا وهذا بسبب إنشغالى البالغ مع باقى فريق العمل فى PMVIRT بإعداد course كامل عن الPMP وأيضا الCAPM , و الذى سوف يكون متاح أيضا لأى شخص أن يلتحق به فى أى وقت و من أى مكان عبر الانترنت من بيته من شركته من أى مكان. و هذا مشابه جدا لما تتحدث عن.

شكرا لك و بالتوفيق دائما
Mohamad Waked, PMP, CSSBB
PMVIRT FOUNDER


----------



## Mohamad_Waked (19 أكتوبر 2011)

أخى emofleh,

أشكرك جدا على هذه الfeedback المفيد و القيم, أما بخصوص سؤالك أحب أن أنوه أولا أن PMVIRT أسس لكى يكون أحد منارات بث و نشر و إتقان إدارة المشروعات فى العالم أجمع مع التركيز على وطننا العربى أولا, و نحن إن كنا نركز فى هذه الفترة على شهادتى الPMP و الCAPM فهذا ليس معناه أننا نغفل بقية الcertificates المهمة فى إدارة المشروعات و منها بالطبع ال EVP والتى و إن كانت فى الوقت الحالى لا تحظى بشعبية و انتشار كبير فى دنيا إدارة المشروعات (عدد الحاصلين على الEVP فى العالم الأن لا يتجاوز ال 400 و الذى يقدمها هو The Association for the Advancement of Cost Engineering,AACE) و لكننا نتوقع أن تصبح من أهم الشهادات فى إدارة المشروعات بعد الPMP والCAPM فى القريب العاجل لذا هى مدرجة ضمن خطتنا المستقبلية. أن نوفر برنامج إعداد كامل لهذه الشهادة و متضمنا أسئلة تجريبية.

هذا و تمنياتى لك بالتوفيق دائما
Mohamad Waked, PMP, CSSBB
PMVIRT.COM


----------



## عمر الفاروق (19 أكتوبر 2011)

_مرحبا بالأخ الكريم محمد واكد ونشكر له مجهوده وتشريفه للمنتدي... والشكر موصول للعزيز أدهم ماجد..
تم تثبيت الموضوع لتعم الفائدة...
أرجو أن تقتصر المشاركات علي الأسئلة والاستفسارات دون مشاركات شكر...مع مراعاة عدم تكرار الاسئلة._


----------



## alamireid (20 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته, 
اشكر الزملاء المشرفين على اتاحة الفرصة للأسئلة مع المهندس محمد واكد,
كنت اود ان يوضح لنا المهندس في نصائح وملاحظات سريعة عن كيفية تنظيم واستغلال الاربع ساعات الخاصة بلجنة امتحان ال pmp وتجنب نفاذ الوقت قبل الاجابة على كل اسئلة الامتحان او الشعور بضيق وقت الامتحان بسبب اضاعة وقت اكثر من اللازم في بعض الاسئلة.
في انتظار نصائحكم واشكر لكم حسن تعاونكم.


----------



## Mohamad_Waked (21 أكتوبر 2011)

​[FONT=&quot]أولا قبل الذهاب للامتحان لابد أن تكون مجهز للامتحان بدنيا و نفسيا و ذهنيا فإن فعلت ذلك تمكنت بإذن الله من إدارة وقت الامتحان بشكل سليم و جيد [/FONT]​​[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​​[FONT=&quot]نبدأ بالتجهيز البدنى:[/FONT]​​[FONT=&quot] لابد و أن تكون حظيت بقسط جيد من النوم لذا يجب عليك أن تنام مبكرا فى المساء[/FONT]​​[FONT=&quot]ولابد ان تستيقظ مبكرا فى الصباح بساعة و نصف على الأقل قبل وقت نزولك من بيتك و الذهاب إلى مكان الامتحان[/FONT]​​[FONT=&quot]مارس بعض التمارين الخفيفة فى الصباح[/FONT]​​[FONT=&quot]تناول وجبة إفطار صحية[/FONT]​​[FONT=&quot]حاول أن تلبس ثياب أنيقة[/FONT]​​[FONT=&quot]حاول أن تحضر معك جاكيت إذ ربما تجد مكيف الهواء يبرد غرفة الامتحان أكثر من اللازم و هذا سوف يشتت تركيزك من حين لأخر 
[/FONT]​​[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​​[FONT=&quot]بعد ذلك سوف تحتاج أن تكون جاهز نفسيا أيضا:[/FONT]​​[FONT=&quot]أستعن بالله ولا تعجز و كن واثقا تمام الثقة بإذن الله أنك سوف تجتاز الامتحان بسهولة و يسر فقد تعبت كثيرا و هذا هو الوقت الذى تجنى ما تعبت من اجله[/FONT]​​[FONT=&quot]إرتداء الثياب الأنيقة يعطيك قدرا من الثقة و الثبات سوف تحتاج إليه داخل غرفة الامتحان[/FONT]​​
[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​​[FONT=&quot]أما عن الاعداد الذهنى:
[/FONT]​​[FONT=&quot]لابد و أن تصل إلى مكان الامتحان ساعة على الأقل قبل موعد الامتحان و حاول بصفتك متمرس فى إدارة المشروعات أن تحسب بدقة الوقت الذى سوف تحتاجه من وقت نزولك من بيتك إلى أن تصل إلى مكان الامتحان مع وضع خطة للمخاطر التى قد تواجها مثل وجود حادث على الطريق, زحمة المرور بسبب شبورة فى الصباح أو غير ذلك. فإعطاء الوقت الكافى لنفسك حتى تصل إى مكان الامتحان يزيل قدر كبير من التوتر العصبى الذى قد تشعر به[/FONT]​​[FONT=&quot]أسترخى و لا تتوتر و لا تفقد تركيزك وقت الامتحان فإن هذا هو السر[/FONT]​​
[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​​[FONT=&quot]صفى ذهنك من أى شواغل خاصة بحياتك الشخصية أو العملية و حاول أن تأخذ يوم الامتحان و اليوم الذى قبله على الاقل اجازة من عملك 
[/FONT]​​[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​​[FONT=&quot]فإن قمت نتنفيذ هذه النصائح فوقتها سوف تدخل قاعة الامتحان و انت مستعين بالله و على ثقة كاملة بإذن الله أنك سوف تجتاز الامتحان بسهولة ان شاء الله the rule of attraction[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​​[FONT=&quot]غير متوتر و فى كامل التركيز و أيضا فى قمة نشاطك البدنى و الذهنى
[/FONT]​​[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​​[FONT=&quot]أما عن إدارة الأربع ساعات الخاصة بالامتحان و الذى لابد و أن تكون خلاها قد أجبت عن 200 سؤال, أعلم أن الاربع ساعات بعض من دخل الامتحان يراها كافية و زيادة فإنه تمكن من حل جميع الأسئلة فى ساعتين و نصف فقط أو ثلاث ساعات و البعض الأخر يراها غير كافية بالمرة فلم يتمكن من إجابة جميع الأسئلة نظرا لديق وقت الامتحان[/FONT]​​[FONT=&quot]ولكن نحن نرى أن أمثل الصور أن تتمكن من إجابة جميع أسئلة الامتحان مع مراجعة الـ Marked Questions فى الاربع ساعات المخصصين للامتحان لازيادة و لا أقل[/FONT]​​[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​​[FONT=&quot]لذلك نحن ننصح بالاستراتيجية التالية[/FONT]​​[FONT=&quot]بمجرد بدء الامتحان لابد و أن تقرأ كل سؤال بتركيز على الأقل مرتين إلى أن تفهم السؤال جيدا و ذلك بدون النظر إلى الإجابات نهائيا وبعد ذلك أقراء الاربع اختيارات و اختر الاجابة الصحيحة ان كنت واثقا منها و إلا فعليك بحذف الاختيارات الخطأ الأبعد عن الصواب ثم الابعد , ثم اختر الإجابة التى تراها أقرب ما يكون إلى الصواب فهذه الطريقة تزيد من احتمالية إجابة السؤال بشكل صحيح[/FONT]​​[FONT=&quot]لا تنتقل من سؤال إلى الذى يليه إلا بعد اختيار إجابة و إن كنت غير واثق منها ,و لكن لا تترك السؤال بدون إجابة. ذلك مع عدم التوقف عند السؤال وقت أكبر من اللازم و تذكر أن معدل إجابتك على الأسئلة أقصاه يكون 25 سؤال كل نصف ساعة فإن زاد عن ذلك فاعلم أنك لن تتمكن من حل جميع ال200 سؤال فتنبه لذلك .[/FONT]​​[FONT=&quot]ففى هذا النوع من الأسئلة يمكنك عمل Mark للسؤال و تعود إليه مرة أخرى فى نهاية الامتحان[/FONT]​​[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​​[FONT=&quot]ربما تفاجأ فى بداية الامتحان صعوبة الأسئلة الأولى فتبدأ السؤال الأول و تجد أنك لا تعرفه فتـ Mark السؤال و تنتقل إلى الثانى فتفاجأ ايضا أنك لا تعرف الإجابة و هكذا [/FONT]​​[FONT=&quot]أعلم أن هذا طبيعى لأن ذاكرتك لم تنشط بعد و تركيزك مازال فى البداية فلا تجعل ذلك يوترك أو يفقدك تركيزك فقط اعمل Mark للسؤال (مع اخيار أقرب إجابة للصواب, لاتنسى ذلك) ثم انتقل للذى بعده[/FONT]​​[FONT=&quot]وسوف تصل إلى السؤال الذى تستطيع إجابته بسهولة و الذى سوف يصبح كصفارة البداية لبدء ذاكرتك و ذهنك فى العمل وعند الفراغ من جميع الأسئلة و عند مراجعة ال Marked Questions ستجد انك قد استحضرت الإجابة الصحيحة بسهولة إن شاء الله[/FONT]​​[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​​[FONT=&quot]بعد مرور ساعتين من وقت الامتحان حاول أن تعطى لنفسك راحة بسيطة لا تتعدى 10 دقائق خلالها يمكنك إستعادة نشاطك الذهنى و البدنى بالخروج من قاعة الامتحان و التمشية قليلا مع شرب او تناول بعض الأشياء الخفيفة و بعدها انطلق من جديد لكى تواصل المسيرة داخل قاعة الامتحان[/FONT]​​
[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​​[FONT=&quot]بالتوفيق للجميع[/FONT]​
​*Mohamad Waked, PMP, CSSBB
PMVIRT.COM*[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]​​[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​​[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​​[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​​


----------



## Eng.karim Ragab (21 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم
معلومات رائعة و نصائح قيمة
 جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك

و سؤالي هو:
كيف أستطيع الاستعداد بطريقة سليمة لاجتياز الامتحان؟ و كيف أعرف انني أصبحت مؤهلا لدخول؟

و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## united 99 (21 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


تحية لكم جميعا وللمهندس كريم خصوصا


اود ان اعرف ادا كنت غير متخصص في ادارة المشروعات فهل بالامكان الحصول على دورات قبل الامتحان ....


----------



## محمدفتحىمحمد (21 أكتوبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
كنت اريد ان يساعدنى المهندس محمد واكد والخبراء فى شرح الفروق بين ال pmp و ipma وايهما أقوى ومدعم فى المجال التفيذى وشكرا لكم جميعا على مجهودكم المثمر


----------



## alamireid (22 أكتوبر 2011)

جزى الله خيرا المهندس محمد واكد على الرد المستفيض والنصائح الهامة


----------



## Engr.Hussain (22 أكتوبر 2011)

مع الشكر


----------



## Mohamad_Waked (22 أكتوبر 2011)

أخى كريم رجب,

شكرا ليك جدا على تعليقك القيم و بخصوص ما تسأل عنه من كيفية الاستعداد للامتحان ؟ و كيف تعرف أنك مؤهلا للدخول فإجابتى كما يلى:

أما عن كيفية الاستعداد فأنصح بالأتى:
1- حاول تاخد preparation course من مكان معتمد من الPMI
2- الكورس لوحده مش كافى دى مجرد محطة البدء و نقطة الانطلاق
3- لابد و أن تفهم و بعمق جميع ال principles الخاصة بكل Knowledge area
4- لا تذاكر من عدة مصادر و أنا شخصيا أنصح بال PMP Head First, ذاكره مذاكرة جيدة و هو كتاب سهل و غير ممل و يتميز بالسهولة و به عدد كبير و جيد من التدريبات و الأسئلة. ذاكر كل chapter و حل الأسئلة التابعة له ثم اقراء الchapter من الPMBOK4 ثم بعد ذلك حل الامتحان الخاص بال chapter من PMVIRT فإن نجحت فى الامتحان من المرة الاولى فهذا مؤشر أنك اتقنت الchapter و its core principles جيدا و لو لم تنجح فكرر المذاكرة للchapter من الHead first ثم مرة ثانية أقرأه من الPMBOK4 ثم أعد الامتحان (امتحان الchapter من PMVIRT)
كرر هذه العملية خلال جميع الchapters و حتى تنتهى و فى النهاية و قبل الامتحان بشهر أعد قراءة head first ثم الPMBOK4 قراءة سريعة
5- بعد ذلك تفرغ لحل أكبر عدد ممكن من الأسئلة ومن خلال الاسئلة حاول ان تجد نقاط الضعف التى لديك فى كل knowledge area و ركز عليها لتفهما من المصادر التى لديك فهم جيد 
6- فى النهاية لابد و ان تجلس الى simulation exam امتحان كامل 200 سؤال فى اربع ساعات و كأنك فى الامتحان الفعلى . لابد و أن تمتحن 3 امتحانات كاملة على الاقل قبل الامتحان النهائى
7- لا تهمل موضوع حل الامتحانات الكاملة لأنه من الاهمية بمكان و حاول أن تختبر الاستراتيجية التى سوف تنتهجها فى حل الامتحان خلال هذا الsimulation لترى مدى فاعليتها و أيضا خلال هذا الامتحان التجريبى سوف تختبر مدى سرعة تمكنك من التنقل من التركيز فى knowledge area معينة الى التى تليها لأن الاسئلة غير مرتبة فستجد نفسك فى سؤال توجه ذهنك و فكرك فى الcost ثم السؤال الذى بعده ينتقل بك الى الrisk وهكذا.

7- المعدل المتوسط لفترة الاعداد يكون من 4 الى 6 اشهر (مع العلم أن فترة السماح لدخول الامتحان من بداية قبول الapplication هى سنة) فحاول ألا يطول بك الوقت عن الستة أشهر و لا يقل أيضا عن الأربع أشهر

8- يقوم فريق عمل PMVIRT فى الوقت الحالى بعمل PMP Prepration Package سوف نجمع فيها كل الخير و لن تحتاج معها الى اى مواد أخرى سوى الPMBOK4 و نسعى ان تكون سبق و ليس لها نظير سواء فى المحتوى او طريقة العرض و توصيل المعلومة لكى نسهل على كل طالب عربى يحلم بالحصول على هذه الشهادة القيمة. فنسأل جميع الاعضاء ان يدعوا الله ان يوفقنا فى هذا العمل الجبار.

أما لكى تحدد متى صرت مؤهلا للتقدم للامتحان فهذا لا يكون الا من خلال الامتحانات التجريبية فهى تظهر كل ما لديك من نقاط ضعف فإن كانت نتيجة الامتحان التجريبى تتجاوز ال80% فوقتها اعلم انك على استعداد كامل للتقدم للامتحان الفعلى و إن كان غير ذلك فانت تحتاج مزيدا من الاعداد. و انتظروا مفاجأة PMVIRT التى سوف تروها فى القريب العاجل و هى Full simulation PMP exam as the real exam supported with arabic aids


أتمنى ان تكون الاجابة واضحة و مفيدة و أتمنى لك كل التوفيق
*Mohamad Waked, PMP, CSSBB*
* PMVIRT.COM*​


----------



## Mohamad_Waked (22 أكتوبر 2011)

أشكر جميع الأخوة و اتمنى أن نلتزم جميعا بتعليمات المشرف أخونا عمر الفاروق من عدم المشاركة برسائل الشكر وان تقتصر التعليقات على الاسئلة و التعليقات المهمة 
و جزى الله الجميع كل الخير
​ *Mohamad Waked, PMP, CSSBB
PMVIRT.COM*


----------



## Mohamad_Waked (22 أكتوبر 2011)

و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله أخى united 99

إن من ال requirements التى يشطرتها ال PMI معهد إدارة المشروعات الأمريكى و الذى هو الجهة الوحيدة فى العالم التى تعطى إعتماد محترف إدارة المشروعات الProject Management Professional أن يكون لديك 3 سنوات خبرة عملية فى إدارة المشروعات إن كنت حاصل على بكالوريوس أو ما يعادله , و خبرة 5 سنوات إن كنت حاصل على high school او ما يعادلها.

و يمكنك متابعة كافة التفاصيل الخاصة بشروط الامتحان مع مرشدنا المسلى د. تيكو فى هذا الرابط
www.pmvirt.com/06_drtieko/Ar/02/Amusing Advisor.aspx

أما هل بإمكانك أن تلتحق بدورة علمية فى إدارة المشروعات بشكل عام أو دورة اعداد لامتحان الPMP فلا يوجد شروط أن تكون مارست إدارة المشروعات او أن يكون لديك خبرة لكى تلتحق بالدورة و لا أعلم أى مكان يشترط ذلك. 

*شكرا لك و تمنياتى بالتوفيق
* *Mohamad Waked, PMP, CSSBB
PMVIRT.COM*​


----------



## محمدفتحىمحمد (22 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اقدر مجهودك العظيم يا باشمهندس محمد واتمنى ان يكون سؤالى فى سياق الموضوع وشكرا


----------



## AutoCAD_Instructor (23 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
أنا لدي سؤال واحد 

بخصوص شهادة الخبرة ، هل يجب أن تكون الشهادة موثقة من وزارة الخارجية حتى يُعترف بها .. أم يكفي أن تكون من جهة العمل فقط ؟ ​


----------



## AutoCAD_Instructor (23 أكتوبر 2011)

وماذا لو كانت الثلاث سنوات مش متصلة ؟؟؟


----------



## Mohamad_Waked (24 أكتوبر 2011)

و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته , شكرا لك أخى محمد فتحى على مشاركتك و اعلم أننا نرحب بك دائما فى أى وقت فسؤالك و إن كان بعيدا بعض الشئ عن صلب موضوعنا و لكن لا مانع من الإجابة عليه و إن شاء الله سوف يستفيد الجميع.
بخصوص سؤالك عن *شرح الفروق بين ال PMP و IPMA وايهما أقوى ومدعم فى المجال التفيذى فأقول مستعينا بالله:*

*إن الPMP يقدمها كما تعلم و يعلم الجميع معهد إدارة المشروعات الPMI أما الIPMA فالذى يقدمها هو الInternational Project Management Association - IPMA و إن كان الIPMA هو أعرق و أسبق من الPMI ببضع سنين (بأربع سنوات تحديدا) و لكن الPMI هو الأكثر شهرة. فعند الكثيرين الأن إدارة المشروعات تساوى الPMI وذلك لأن القدرة و الكفاءة التسويقية للPMI أقوى من الIPMA لذلك تجد الIPMA مشتهرة فى دول أوروبا و فى بعض الدول المتفرقة أما الPMP فهى الأكثر شهرة و طلبا و رواجا فى العالم كله و طبعا كما هو واضح للجميع هى كذلك فى وطننا العربى فالكثيرين يسمعون عن الPMP و لا يعرفون شيئا عن الIPMA أو Prience2 حتى.*

*شهادة الIPMA مكونة من أربعة Levels*
*IPMA - Level D : Certified Project Management Associate*
*IPMA - Level C : Certified Project Manager*
*IPMA - Level B : Certified Senior Project Manager*
*IPMA - Level A : Certified Project Director*​
*لا يمكنك من الانتقال من level إلى الذى يليه قبل الحصول على الlevel الأسبق أولا , مثلا لا يمكنك التقدم إلى level A قبل أن تكون قد اجتزت Level B وهكذا *

*هذا بخلاف الPMI certificates فيمكنك أن تتقدم للPMP دون الحصول على CAPM او التقدم إلى PgMP و أنت غير حاصل على الPMP و هكذا و هذا أول فارق*

*الPMP تعادل Level B لو تحدثنا عن الIPMA , و الPgMP تعادل Level A.*

*كما أن الPMP يشترط لها ثلاث سنوات خبرة فى حالة الحصول على شهادة جامعية أو 5 سنين إن كنت تحمل شهادة متوسطة فكذلك الIPMA تشترط عدد من سنوات الخبرة لكل level (3 years for level C, 5 years for level B and Level A)هذا بخلاف Level D الذى لا يشترط له ذلك *

*و أيضا كما أن ال PMP يحدث لها renewing كل 3 سنوات فأيضا الIPMA لابد من عمل renewing لها كل 3 سنوات فى حالة level C وكل 5 سنوات فى حالة Level B or A*

*أما عن certification Process لكل منهما فبها اختلاف كبير *
*ففى حالة الPMP وبعد أن تحقق جميع ال Requirements المطلوبة من سنوات و ساعات الخبرة بالإضافة إلى ساعات الدراسة ثم عمل application و فيه تكتب تفاصيل عملك فى كل مشروع ( عدد الساعات و الأنشطة التى قمت بها) و عند قبول طلبك بعد مراجعة الPMI يمكنك من التقدم للامتحان بعد مذاكرة PMBOK Guide و الذى هو بمثابة الstandard فى إدارة المشروعات*
*بالنسبة الامتحان هو 200 سؤال MCQ فى أربع ساعات يختبر فيه معلوماتك فى إدارة المشروعات و أيضا خبرتك العملية*

*أما بالنسبة للIPMA Process فهى مختلفة كثيرا و أكثر تعقيدا عن الPMP تبدأ بعمل application و إرسال ال C.V و Self - Assessment ففى حالة قبولهم ذلك يمكنك أن تتقدم للامتحان هذا بالنسبة ل Level D*
*أما عن Level C,B,A فبالإضافة الى هذا فأيضا تقدم معها Project List و References و هذه تعتبر كمرحلة أولى فإن قبلت بها انتقلت إلى المرحلة الثانية و فيها Written Exam و workshops أو تقدم Project Report لمشروع يتم إختياره والموافقة عليه فإن اجتزت هذه المرحلة تنتقل إلى المرحلة الثالثة و الأخيرة و هى Interview مع اثنين Independent Assessors و لكن يشترط لهم أن يكونوا certified IPMA فى نفس المستوى الذى تتقدم له أو أعلى فى هذا Interview يتم اختبار your knowledge and skills فى إدارة المشروعات ليتحققوا هل أنت فعلا صالح أن تكون مدير مشروعات ذو كفاءة و خبرة و مهارات إدارية و قيادية أم لا.*

*و كأن الIPMA يريد أن يتيقن أنك فعلا مدير مشروعات محترف و لديك الخبرة والمهارة و العلم و القدرة لذلك فيختبر ذلك بوسائل عدة *
*أما الPMI فالعملية عنده أبسط من ذلك و الامتحان وحده هو الألة الوحيدة التى يستخدمها لتقييم ذلك لأجل هذا امتحانه يعد من أصعب الامتحانات مقارنة بامتحان أى شهادة اخرى فى إدارة المشروعات أو حتى خلاف إدارة المشروعات.*

*هناك شئ أخير ففى IPMA ليس هناك Standard أو Guide كما فى حالة الPMP فالPMI يعطيك الMethodologies المختلفة و التى تعتبر ال Best Practices فى إدارة المشروعات لكى تستخدمها فى مشروعاتك المستقبلية ك Guide و هذا هو ال PMBOK الذى لابد لك أن تتقنه و تفهمه جيدا قبل الامتحان*

*ال IPMA لا يفعل ذلك فليس هناك methodology او guide محدد فالأمر بالنسبة له مفتوح ما هو إلا بعض الأساليب و المعلومات التى لابد أن يكون مدير المشروعات فى كل level على علم بها و جمع هذا فى مرجع سماه ICB - IPMA Competence Baseline . لأنك لو لاحظت الIPMA يريد أن يتحقق انك مدير مشروعات ناجح بغض النظر عن الألية و الطريقة التى تستخدمها فى إدارة المشروع.*
*و هذه البعض يعتبرها ميزة لل IPMA و الأغلبية يعتبرونها عيب*

*هذه باختصار الفروق و التشابهات الأساسية بين الIPMA و الPMP, أتمنى أن تكون واضحة للجميع.*
*أما عن القوة فأنا أميل إلى الPMP ليس لأنها الأشهر و الأكثر طلبا , و لكن لأنها من وجهة نظرى سوف تصبح مستقبل إدارة المشروعات من أجل هذه التحفة التى وضعها الPMI المسماه بال PMBOK Guide فلا ينازعه شئ و لا يضاهيه كتاب أخر فى إدارة المشروعات فهو بمثابة اجتماع عقول و خلاصة فكر جميع مدراء المشاريع على مستوى العالم.*

*شكرا لك اخى محمد فتحى و معذرة على الاختصار و لكن الموضوع لا يحتمل الإطالة فيه أكثر من ذلك *
*Mohamad Waked, PMP, CSSBB*
* WWW.PMVIRT.COM*

*Take Free Chapters exams at every chapter of PMBOK4, as an assistance to you in preparing for the PMP or CAPM exam at*
*http://www.pmvirt.com/products.aspx *​​


----------



## Mohamad_Waked (24 أكتوبر 2011)

أخى AutoCAD_Instructor, 

بخصوص سؤالك عن شهادة الخبرة اعلم ان الPMI يتعامل مع جميع الأعضاء بثقة فى كل حرف يكتبوه أو يقولوه إلا أن يتبين العكس لأنه يظن فيهم التزامهم بأخلاقيات و سلوكيات هذه الهمنة الشريفة مهنة إدارة المشروعات. لذلك فإن كتبت فى الapplication انك عملت عدد ساعات كذا فى المشروع كذا و أعمالى كانت كالأتى فلن فلن يحتاج ال PMI من التوثق من الذى كتبته للسبب الذى ذكرته لك و لكن ما يفعله الPMI أنه يقوم بعمل Random Audit و يختار عينة عشوائية ليثتوثق من الذى كتبوه فى الapllication و فإن كنت سعيد الحظ و وقع الاختيار عليك فعندها سوف تحتاج ما يثبت الذى تقول. ويكفى فى ذلك أن تكون موثقة من جهة العمل فقط التى عملت معها فى المشروع.

أما عن ساعات الخبرة لا يشترط لها أن تكون متصلة و لا أيضا سنين الخبرة فساعات الخبرة يشترط لها أن تكون non overlapped غير متداخلة.

أتمنى لك كل التوفيق و شكرا على مشاركتك​​​
*Mohamad Waked, PMP, CSSBB*
* WWW.PMVIRT.COM*
​*Take Free Chapters exams at every chapter of PMBOK4, as an assistance to you in preparing for the PMP or CAPM exam at*
*http://www.pmvirt.com/products.aspx *​​


----------



## AutoCAD_Instructor (24 أكتوبر 2011)

انا آسف بس في سؤال آخر بخصوص الخبرة 

انا لدي خبرة في العمل بالمشاريع و لكني لم أكن مدير تلك المشاريع ، عملت كمهندس تنفيذي و مهندس موقع و لكني لم أعمل كمدير مشروع .. هل هذا يعني أني غير مؤهل لدخول الامتحان ؟؟

وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Mohamad_Waked (25 أكتوبر 2011)

لا داعى للأسف أخى AutoCAD_Instructor هذا طبيعى جدا و أسئلتك جيدة و مفيدة للجميع,

بالنسبة إلى ساعات الخبرة فلا يشترط لها أن تكون مديرا للمشروع بشكل كامل بل المطلوب ان تكون ضمن فريق الإدارة و ليس كفرد من أفراد طاقم العمل فى المشروع مثل مهندس التنفيذ أو مهندس الموقع فهو لا يتدخل فى إدارة المشروع بل هو ضمن فريق التنفيذ. ففى هذه الحالة لا تعد هذه خبرة فى إدارة المشروعات.

باختصار : لا تعد الساعات التى قضيتها مشاركا فى أى مشروع لكن ليس فى فريق الإدارة ساعات خبرة فى إدارة المشروعات.
*
أتمنى لك كل التوفيق و شكرا على مشاركتك
*​*​*​*
Mohamad Waked, PMP, CSSBB
 WWW.PMVIRT.COM

*​Take Free Chapters exams at every chapter of PMBOK4, as an assistance to you in preparing for the PMP or CAPM exam at http://www.pmvirt.com/products.aspx ​


----------



## abouahmed (26 أكتوبر 2011)

أخي الفاضل .. اشكرك بشدة على معلوماتك القيمة
سؤالي هو : هل هناك احصائية عن عدد الحاصلين على شهادة pmp في العالم وفي مصر تحديدا؟


----------



## Mohamad_Waked (27 أكتوبر 2011)

أخى abouahmed, 

شكرا لك و بالنسبة لسؤالك فالجواب هو نعم هناك إحصاء شهرى عن عدد الPMPs فى العالم و لكن ليس لكل دولة على حدى . فعدد الPMPs فى العالم حتى نهاية ديسمبر 2010 هو 412,503 و ذلك و فقا لما نشره الPMI فى PMI Today newsletter أما فى مصر فلا أعلم إحصاء حديث للعدد الكلى و لكن وفقا لأخر إحصاء تم فى 2009 كان العدد حوالى 2000 تقريبا.

شكرا لك على مشاركتك واتمنى لك كل التوفيق
*
Mohamad Waked, PMP, CSSBB
 WWW.PMVIRT.COM

*​Take Free Chapters exams at every chapter of PMBOK4, as an assistance to you in preparing for the PMP or CAPM exam at http://www.pmvirt.com/products.aspx ​


----------



## gamalmegahed (28 أكتوبر 2011)

احتاج الى تعلم كورس pmp 
ارجو من المهندس محمد واكد ان يزودني ببعض الفيديوهات التعليميه او pdf ان امكن و يكون له جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمدفتحىمحمد (28 أكتوبر 2011)

أريد ان أحصل على شهادة ال pmp ولكن للأسف أعانى من ضعف اللغه الانجليزيه وسؤالى هو ما هى الخطوات اللازم اتباعها فى أقصر وقت ممكن لمعالجة هذه المشكله وجزاكم الله خيرا على هذه الاسهامات الرائعه


----------



## safys (28 أكتوبر 2011)

محمدفتحىمحمد قال:


> أريد ان أحصل على شهادة ال pmp ولكن للأسف أعانى من ضعف اللغه الانجليزيه وسؤالى هو ما هى الخطوات اللازم اتباعها فى أقصر وقت ممكن لمعالجة هذه المشكله وجزاكم الله خيرا على هذه الاسهامات الرائعه



اضم صوتى لصوتك يا اخى فى نفس المشكلة 

هل هناك دورة فى ادارة المشاريع الاحترافية تكون فيديو والشرح عربى انجليزى 

ياريت المهندس محمد واكد يعمل لنا فيديوهات شرح للـ pmp 

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng.karim Ragab (29 أكتوبر 2011)

mohamad_waked قال:


> أخى كريم رجب,
> 
> شكرا ليك جدا على تعليقك القيم و بخصوص ما تسأل عنه من كيفية الاستعداد للامتحان ؟ و كيف تعرف أنك مؤهلا للدخول فإجابتى كما يلى:
> 
> ...




*مهندس محمد .. لا أستطيع التعبير عن مدي امتناني لردك الكريم
هذا بالضبط ما كنت أريده .. و لقد وضعتني فعلا علي الطريق الصحيح 
جزاك الله خيرا و جعله في ميزان حسناتك

سؤال آخر لو يتسع صدرك له:
هل من الأفضل أخذ الكورس التمهيدي أولا ثم القراءة و المذاكرة و الاستعداد؟ أم أقرا منفردا من المصادر التي نصحتني بها ثم أحضر الكورس التدريبي ؟*


----------



## Mohamad_Waked (29 أكتوبر 2011)

gamalmegahed,http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=290833&page=3#ixzz1cBy6cCgE

​* يقوم فريق عملنا فريق pmvirt فى الوقت الحالى بعمل pmp prepration package سوف نجمع فيها كل الخير و لن تحتاج معها الى اى مواد أخرى للإعداد لامتحان هذه الشهادة ,سوى الpmbok4 و نسعى ان تكون سبق و ليس لها نظير سواء فى المحتوى او طريقة العرض و توصيل المعلومة لكى نسهل على كل طالب عربى يحلم بالحصول على هذه الشهادة القيمة. فنسأل جميع الاعضاء ان يدعوا الله ان يوفقنا فى هذا العمل الجبار.

و أحب أن أضيف أن هذه الPackage سوف تكون متوفرة باللغة **الانجليزية** أو الانجليزية المدعمة بالعربية لنسهل على من عنده ضعف فى اللغة الانجليزية.

*شكرا لك على مشاركتك معنا و اتمنى لك كل التوفيق
*
Mohamad Waked, PMP, CSSBB
 WWW.PMVIRT.COM

*​Take Free Chapters exams at every chapter of PMBOK4, as an assistance to you in preparing for the PMP or CAPM exam at http://www.pmvirt.com/products.aspx ​


----------



## Mohamad_Waked (29 أكتوبر 2011)

أخى محمد فتحى,
أخى safys,

أشكرك جزيلا على مشاركتكم و على سؤالكم المفيد و أحب أن أوضح أن الإعداد لهذه الشهادة هو فرصة لكل أحد يريد أن يقوى لغته الانجليزية فلا تتنازل عن الاعداد بالانجليزية الا فى أضيق الحدود

فبالرغم من أن الPMBOK4 Guide متوفر باللغة العربية و لكن لا تقتصر عليه بل استخدمه مع النسخة الانجليزية 
و أيضا يمكنك وعند تحديد موعد الامتحان مع Prometric center يمكنك أن تختار لغة الامتحان اللغة العربية أو اللغة الانجليزية, أو اللغة الانجليزية المدعومة بالمساعدة العربية ففى هذه الحالة يكون السؤال بالانجليزية و تحته السؤال بالاختيارات مترجما الى العربية كنوع من المساعدة ( كما هو الوضع فى غرفة الامتحانات فى PMVIRT فهى متوفرة بالانجليزية أو الانجليزية المدعومة بالعربية)

أما بخصوص السؤال عن كيفية حل هذه المشكلة؟ 
يمكنك أن تستخدم النسخة العربية من الPMBOK و لكن مع النسخة الانجليزية كما ذكرت مسبقا , و بالنسبة للامتحان عند تحديد موعده اختر الانجليزية مع المساعدة العربية English with Arabic Aids 

أما بالنسبة للاعداد للامتحان لن أقول لك انتظر حتى ننهى PMP Preparation package فى PMVIRT و لكن أنسب شئ لك أن تقرأ Head First فلغته الانجليزية بسيطة و سهلة ربما تقف أمامك بعض الكلمات الصعبة و لكن يمكن ترجمتها سوف تستغرق وقت إضافى بسبب الترجمة ولكن سوف تكون مجدية
ولكن فى حل الأسئلة على كل Chapter عليك بـ PMVIRT PMP WHITE PACKAGE فهى أسئلة على كل CHAPTER و مدعومة بالترجمة العربية سوف تسهل عليك كثيرا. 

هذا ما أنصحكم به و أتمنى لكم كل التوفيق.​*
Mohamad Waked, PMP, CSSBB
 WWW.PMVIRT.COM

​Take Free Chapters exams at every chapter of PMBOK4, as an assistance to you in preparing for the PMP or CAPM exam at http://www.pmvirt.com/products.aspx ​*


​


----------



## Mohamad_Waked (29 أكتوبر 2011)

أخى كريم رجب, 
أتمنى فعلا أن تكون إجابتى شافية كافية و أما لسؤالك الأخر و هو:
*
*​*هل من الأفضل أخذ الكورس التمهيدي أولا ثم القراءة و المذاكرة و الاستعداد؟ أم أقرا منفردا من المصادر التي نصحتني بها ثم أحضر الكورس التدريبي ؟*

فأنصحك بأن تحضر الكورس التمهيدى أولا و كما قلت سوف يكون نقطة الانطلاق و خط البداية و سيعطيك نظرة شاملة و سريعة عن الموضوعات كلها لأن أغلب هذه الكورسات لا تحتوى على جميع التفاصيل بل يطوف بك سريعا من موضوع إلى أخر دون الغوص و التعمق فى التفاصيل

انظر من فوق أولا ثم بعد ذلك تدرج الى التفاصيل شيئا فشيئا . هذه هى القاعدة.

اتمنى لك كل الخير و التوفيق
​*
Mohamad Waked, PMP, CSSBB
 WWW.PMVIRT.COM

​Take Free Chapters exams at every chapter of PMBOK4, as an assistance to you in preparing for the PMP or CAPM exam at http://www.pmvirt.com/products.aspx​*


----------



## safys (29 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا للمهندس محمد واكد على الاجابة الرائعة 

لكن انا دخلت الموقع اكثر من مرة ولم اعرف كيف استفيد من المواد الموجودة به 
سواء من ملفات او امتحانات 

فل من عمل فيديو توضيحى لكيفية الاستفادة من الموقع كملفات تعليمية 

او 

كامتحانات وهذا هو الاهم 
ياريت يكون فى فديو تعليمي 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (29 أكتوبر 2011)

أشكرك أخي الفاضل محمد واكد على مشاركاتك القيمة و المفيدة
لدي سؤال ربما يتكرر عند الجميع و عند التحضير لأي شهادة من شهادات الـ PMI
الخبرة الفعلية ؟؟
في الحقيقة ، و على حد علمي ، مستوى النضج لممارسة إدارة المشاريع في بلادنا العربية ( و أخص بالذكر بلدي السعودية ) ضعيف جدا ، و لذلك ، فعندما نعبئ استمارة طلب التقديم للاختبار فإننا نخمن تخمينا أننا قمنا بعدد الساعات الفلانية لكل مرحلة من المراحل الخمسة ، و هذا ما يجعلنا نشعر بأننا لم نقل الحقيقة كما هي بالنسبة لخبرتنا الحقيقية .. 
تكرر معي هذا أثناء تقديمي للحصول على الـ PMP و التي حصلت عليها و لله الحمد قبل نحو سنة ، و يتكرر معي عندما أفكر في التقديم للشهادات الأخرى كشهادة الـ RMP و الـ SP و الـ Agile و الـ PgMP خصوصا أن هذه الشهادات تعتبر متخصصة أكثر في جانب معين من علم إدارة المشاريع مما يجعلني أفكر في نفسي و أقول أنا بالكاد رسمت صورة تخيلية مفصلة لخبرتي في إدارة المشاريع و مرت على مرحلة التدقيق مرور الكرام فكيف بهذه الجزئيات التفصيلية كإدارة المخاطر و التي يكاد يكون وجودها في بلادي شبه معدوم ! 
لا أدري ما رأيك ؟ هل أنا مدقق زيادة عن اللزوم و المفروض أنني أنسى كل هذا و أتقدم للاختبار في الشهادات التالية بكل ثقة ؟ 

و شكرا جزيلا و وفقكم الله في مسعاكم الطيب و نفع الله بكم الأمة العربية و الإسلامية


----------



## محمدفتحىمحمد (30 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير اخى وحبيبى فى الله محمد واكد شكرا لك جزيلا على توضيحك الامور ومساعدتك لنا بعلمك زادك الله منه


----------



## adeb11 (30 أكتوبر 2011)

جزى الله خيرا الاستاذ محمد الواكد على هذه المعلومات القيمة والف شكر للقائمين على هذا الموقع الرائع


----------



## Mohamad_Waked (31 أكتوبر 2011)

أخى safys, 

اقتراحك فى طور التنفيذ الأن و ستراه بإذن الله قريبا, أما بخصوص كيفية الاستفادة من الموقع و من المواد التى به خصوصا الامتحانات فإليك الخطوات التى تتبعها كالأتى:

1- ادخل على الصفحة الرئيسية www.pmvirt.com
2- ادخل على صفحة الـ Products من شريط الأختصارات أعلى الصفحة الرئيسية
3- بعد الدخول ستجد الPackages المتوفرة و هى مكونة من قسمين رئيسيين الـ PMP أو الـ CAPM 
4- المتوفر الأن هى الWhite Package و هى تشتمل على امتحانات امتحان على كل Chapter من Chapters الPMBOK Guide يعنى 13 امتحان كل امتحان 15 سؤال و وقت الامتحان 20 دقيقة 

و تنبه : يمكنك اختيار لغة الامتحام اما الانجليزية او الانجليزية المدعومة بالترجمة العربية
5- بعد اخيار الPackage اضغط على Join سوف تنتقل الى صفحة الregistration و بها سوف تقوم بملئ بياناتك الشخصية
6- بعد ذلك و خلال و يومين على الأكثر سوف تستلم email به Your account information
7- ادخل على صفحة الlogin ادخل بيانات الحساب
8- بعد الدخول اضغط على الFree Chapter Exams من القائمة الجانبية
9- اختر الامتحان ثم اضغط submit و طبعا لابد و ان تكون مستعد له أولا بالمذاكرة الجيدة
10- سوف تجد tutorial كامل عن غرفة الامتحان و كيفية التعامل معها برجاء مشاهدته قبل البدء فى الامتحان
11- بعد النجاح فى الامتحان الاول سوف يقوم النظام بفتح الامتحان التالى اوتوماتيكيا 
12- استمر فى هذه العملية الى ان تنتهى 

و شكرا لك أخى و أتمنى أن تكون بهذا الأمور أوضح​ ​​​ 
* Mohamad Waked, PMP, CSSBB​*
*  WWW.PMVIRT.COM​*
*​*
*​Take Free Chapters exams at every chapter of PMBOK4, as an assistance to you in preparing for the PMP or CAPM exam at http://www.pmvirt.com/products.aspx​*


----------



## Mohamad_Waked (31 أكتوبر 2011)

أخى أبو بدر, 

أنا سعيد جدا بمشاركتك و التى قلما تجد من ينتبه لمثل الذى تقول أنا أوافقك فيما قلته. فعلا, علم إدارة المشروعات و درجة نضجه و تطبيقه فى معظم المؤسسات و حتى التى تقوم على المشروعات كشركات الإنشاء والمقاولات و غيرا تجدها بعيدة و بدرجة كبيرة عن حقيقة هذا العلم و تطبيقه السليم فى واقع المشروعات التى تقوم عليها. و بالتالى خبرتك كمهندس منتسب و تعمل فى مثل هذه المؤسسات و الشركات لا تعد الخبرة الحقيقية و الكاملة التى لابد أن تكون عليها. 

فلا سبيل إلا أن تكون أنت حجر البدء فى النهوض فلا ترضى بالاستسلام للجهل أو الأمية المنتشرة فى شركاتنا و بين أفرادها, بل ابدأ انت خصوصا بعد أن أصبحت PMP certified فلابد أن تكون منارة لكل من حولك و بالتالى الشركة كلها و ابذل كل ما تستطيع لتعليم من لا يعلم و تصحيح الفاهيم الخاطئة. لو فعلنا كلنا ذلك خصوصا الفئة المتخصصة لاختلف الأمر كثيرا عما هو عليه الأن.

و لكن ما أشرت أنت إليه هو أمر أخر و هو عن تسجيلك لساعات الخبرة عند التقدم للامتحان, فالـPMI يقدس أخلاقيات مهنة إدارة المشروعات و كذلك نحن كمسلمون لابد و أن نلتزم بذلك و قبلهم و لا ننتظر من يملى علينا ما يجب أن نلتزم به من أخلاقيات ( صدق, أمانة, نشر العلم, عدم الخيانة, و غير ذلك ) 
فأقول لابد أن نكون فى غاية الصدق و الشفافية عند عمل ذلك لا نخادع أو ندلس أو نكذب , فإن فعلنا ذلك فهذه خيانة و غش.

لذلك أرفض و بشدة أن يكون شخص ليس لديه ساعات الخبرة الكافية او المطلوبة فى كل مرحلة و يخادع و يفبرك فى عمل الApplication أو يحاول نقل صورة عنه إلى الPMI ليست بالحقيقية فهذا غش غير مقبول لا من جهتنا و لا من جهة الPMI

هذا تعليقى و تعضيضا للذى تقول أخى أبو بدر بارك الله فيك


*
 Mohamad Waked, PMP, CSSBB​
  WWW.PMVIRT.COM​

Take Free Chapters exams at every chapter of PMBOK4, as an assistance to you in preparing for the PMP or CAPM exam at http://www.pmvirt.com/products.aspx​*

​


----------



## safys (31 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا يا مهندس محمد واكد 

بجد اكثر من رائع


----------



## Mohamad_Waked (1 نوفمبر 2011)

أنا ممتن لك جدا أخى safys و مقدر لك جدا حرصك و اهتمامك و يسعدنى أن أتلقى جميع رسائلك و من جميع الأعضاء و لكن يجدر بنا جميعا أن نحرص على الالتزام بقواعد هذا المنتدى الرائع و بالشروط التى وضعها المشرفون عليه و لقد اشترطوا علينا أن يقتصر الأمر على مجرد الأسئلة بدون رسائل شكر أو مداخلات جانبية خارج نطاق الموضوع حتى تعم الفائدة على الجميع , و كما قلت يجدر بنا جميعا أن نلتزم بذلك تقديرا و احتراما لهذا المكان و لجميع من فيه.

أتمنى لو وصلت رسالتى لك و لجميع إخواننا بوضوح و أتمنى لو استوعبتم الوضع وساعدتمونى فى أن يخرج الموضوع فى أحسن صوره

مع خالص شكرى و تقديرى لك و للجميع

* Mohamad Waked, PMP, CSSBB​
  WWW.PMVIRT.COM​*


----------



## lateef (1 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
املك من الخبرات الادارية الكثير اكثر من عشرة الاف ساعة كمدير في شركات مقاولات ومشاريع مختلفة منها التدريب ومنها الانشاءات ومنها الصيانة والتشغيل واخذت كورس في ال pmp من احد المعاهد التي تدرسه وكانت مدته 35 ساعه تدريبية وذلك في مارس 2010 ومن ساعتها انشط مرة ومرة اخرى انشغل تماما حتى تاريخه 
!!!!!
وسؤالي بعد ان استفدت كثيرا من توجيهاتكم متي يمكنني ان اتقدم للامتحان وبمعنى اخر هل ال 35 ساعه ما زالت سارية المفعول ويمكنني تقديمها ومن ثم قبولها 
ارجو منكم الافادة وجزاكم الله خيرا على هذه الافادة الجميلة والاضافة الرائعه للمتدرب العربي والى الامام دوما


----------



## Mohamad_Waked (2 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا لك أخى لطيف و أنا ممتن جدا بمشاركتك و أما بخصوص استفسارك فأجيب: نعم ساعات الدراسة سارية المفعول طالما أنك حققتها خلال الثمانى سنين التى تسبق مباشرة تسجيلك للامتحان . وعليه فإنه يمكنك التقدم للامتحان وقتما تكون قد تأهلت جيدا له بالمذاكرة المتقنة للـPMBOK Guide. 

أتمنى لك التوفيق و أنصحك بترك الكسل و عدم التوانى بدعم خبرتك العملية الكبيرة بالدراسة العلمية.
شكرا لك مرة ثانية و سوف انتظر خبر حصولك على الPMP قريبا إن شاء الله
​
​​

*  Mohamad Waked, PMP, CSSBB​*​
*   WWW.PMVIRT.COM​*

* Take Free Chapters exams at every chapter of PMBOK4, as an assistance to you in preparing for the PMP or CAPM exam at http://www.pmvirt.com/products.aspx​*


----------



## Mostafa_Aly (3 نوفمبر 2011)

*PMP Head First*

المهندس محمد واكد 
جزاك الله خيراً لما تقدمه من علم ينتفع به
سؤوالى هو 
من اى مكان استطيع الحصول على PMP Head First؟
وهل لابد من دخول الإمتحان قبل نهاية شهر ابريل القادم لإنتهاء الإمتحان على النسخة 4 ؟
وشكراً


----------



## Mohamad_Waked (7 نوفمبر 2011)

أخى مصطفى,

شكرا لك على مداخلتك و أما بخصوص سؤالك و هو من أين يمكنك الحصول على PMP HEAD FIRST فيمكنك أن تحصل عليه من online من http://www.headfirstlabs.com/books/hfpmp/ فهذه الجهة الشرعية الوحيدة التى يمكن من خلالها الحصول على الكتاب أو من المكتبات العامة التى قد يتوفر فيها الكتاب أما غير ذلك فحدث و لا حرج.

أما سؤالك الثانى فأقول: لا يتوقع أن يفعل الإصدار الخامس قبل عام 2013.

شكرا لك مرة أخرى و بالتوفيق دائما
​*
  Mohamad Waked, PMP, CSSBB​*

 *   WWW.PMVIRT.COM​*

 * Take Free Chapters exams at every chapter of PMBOK4, as an assistance to you in preparing for the PMP or CAPM exam at http://www.pmvirt.com/products.aspx​*
​


----------



## safys (7 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 

مهندس محمد واكد حضرتك ذكرت فى الحلقة التى تتكلم عن 
ماهى شهادة ال pmp ان هذه الشهادة مصنفة من افضل عشر شهادات على مستوى العالم 

والسؤال من اين اتأكد من هذه المعلومة ؟ هل هذه المعلومة موجودة على موقع ال pmi ؟ ياريت تعطينى الرابط المباشر لهذه المعلومة 
لانها مهمة جدا بالنسبة لى ؟ وهل معنى ذلك انها افضل من شهادة بكالوريوس الهندسة ؟ 

واسف جدا على الاطالة


----------



## Mostafa_Aly (8 نوفمبر 2011)

*RIta books*

المهندس محمد واكد 
أشكر لك تجاوبك ...
وجزاك الله خيراً 
لدي سؤال آخر : هل head first PMP يغنى عن Rita وايهما اقيم من وجهة نظركم ؟
وشكراً


----------



## mohammed_huseiny (10 نوفمبر 2011)

المهندس محمد
هل شرط الحصول على ال 35 ساعة ان تكون من معهد معتمد من ال pmi
وهل دورة الاعداد للامتحان يمكن ان تكون بديلا 
مع الشكر


----------



## Mohamad_Waked (12 نوفمبر 2011)

أخوانى معذرة على تأخر الإجابة هذه المرة و لكن هذا بسبب أجازة العيد كل عام و انتم جميعا بأفضل حال و خير مآل.

أخى safys ,

بخصوص سؤال أحب أن أوضح أن هذا التصنيف لابد من أن نذكر فيه أن الPMP certification خاص بمجال ال Information Technology و الذى يعتبر من أول المجالات التى أولت إهتماما بإدارة المشروعات و إن شاء الله سوف نعدل محتوى الحلقة الثانية من حلقات د. تيكو لكى لا يحدث لبس و تكون الأمور أكثر وضوحا 

فأقول إن كنت مهندس كمبيوتر أو IT أو Computer Science فبكل تأكيد أنها أقيم من شهادة البكالوريوس التى تحملها و معترف بها دوليا عن البكالوريوس

أما إن كان تخصصك الهندسى هو أخر ميكانيكى , مدنى , معمارى , أو أى تخصص مختلف فأنا أسف أن أقول هو أيضا متعارف عليه بين جميع الطبقات العلمية الأكاديمية أو العملية أن هذه الشهادة هى أقيم من شهادة البكالوريوس أو حتى المجاستير الذى قد تحصل عليه فى أى من جامعاتنا العربية 

أما عن المرجع فى ذلك فهناك استقصاء و تقرير نشرته أكثر من مجلة و أكثر من موقع تجد الروابط هنا
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/btl/the-10-best-it-certifications/11189
http://jobsearchtech.about.com/od/educationfortechcareers/tp/HighestCerts.htm
http://www.globalknowledge.com/training/generic.asp?pageid=2252&country=United+States
http://itmanagement.earthweb.com/career/article.php/3870621/The-Top-10-IT-Certifications.htm

شكرا لك و معذرة على التأخير
​*
  Mohamad Waked, PMP, CSSBB​
WWW.PMVIRT.COM​

  Take Free Chapters exams at every chapter of PMBOK4, as an assistance to you in preparing for the PMP or CAPM exam at http://www.pmvirt.com/products.aspx​​*


----------



## Mohamad_Waked (12 نوفمبر 2011)

أخى مصطفى على,

شكرا لك على مشاركتك و بخصوص استفسارك فأحب أن أقول و بكل وضوح نعم Head First يغنى عن Rita فهو أسهل فى التناول و أيسر فى توصيل المعلومة أما Rita فهو أعقد فى تنظيمه و محتواه و أسئلته أصعب و أبعد عن نطاق أسئلة الامتحان النهائى و الفعلى. هذه و جهة نظرى المتواضعة و أشكرك مرة أخرى على مشاركتك.

بالتوفيق

*   Mohamad Waked, PMP, CSSBB​*​
* WWW.PMVIRT.COM​​*

*  Take Free Chapters exams at every chapter of PMBOK4, as an assistance to you in preparing for the PMP or CAPM exam at http://www.pmvirt.com/products.aspx​​*


----------



## Mohamad_Waked (12 نوفمبر 2011)

أخى mohammed_huseiny,

نعم لابد أن تكون ال35 ساعة من مكان معتمد من الPMI و دورة الإعداد إن كان عدد ساعاتها يساوى أو يتجاوز عدد الساعات المطلوبة فهى كافية و تفى بالغرض.

شكرا لك
*
   Mohamad Waked, PMP, CSSBB​*​
* WWW.PMVIRT.COM​​*

*  Take Free Chapters exams at every chapter of PMBOK4, as an assistance to you in preparing for the PMP or CAPM exam at http://www.pmvirt.com/products.aspx​​*


----------



## safys (12 نوفمبر 2011)

Mohamad_Waked قال:


> أخوانى معذرة على تأخر الإجابة هذه المرة و لكن هذا بسبب أجازة العيد كل عام و انتم جميعا بأفضل حال و خير مآل.
> 
> أخى safys ,
> 
> ...




شكرا لك يا باشمهندس على الرد 
لكن اغلب المواقع بتتكلم على ان الشهادة من افضل عشر شهادات فى مجال IT
انا طبعا مهندس مدنى ........ 
- لكن على كل حال انا حاسس انها شهادة جميلة وهتفيدنى جدا فى ادارة المشاريع 
- والسؤال هنا ...... هل ستبدأ معنا حلقات فى شرح الـ PMP كما هو الحال فى حلقات د تيكو 
ياريت يكون فى شرح ولو فيديو يكون افضل ..... لكن لو ما تيسر الا pdf برده كويس 
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## abouahmed (12 نوفمبر 2011)

الأخ الفاضل محمد واكد 
ارى بجوار شهاداتك شهادة اخرى هى Black Belt لل 6 Sigma 

هل من الممكن اعطائنا نبذه عن هذه الشهادة وما الفارق بينها وبين PMP وكيفية الحصول عليها

وشكرا لذوقك


----------



## Mohamad_Waked (12 نوفمبر 2011)

safys,

لقد ذكرت ذلك فى إجابتى لك أن هذا التصنيف خاص فعلا بمجال الـ IT أما عن بقية التخصصات الهندسية فهى دوليا أفضل و أقيم حتى من شهادة البكالوريوس أو حتى الماجستير الذى قد نحصل عليه فى جامعاتنا العربية حيث أن هذه الشهادة معترف بها فى جميع دول العالم أما البكالوريوس الذى قد نملكه قد لا يكون معترف به فى كثير من دول العالم مع الأسف الشديد.

أما عن الجزء الثانى من السؤال فأحب أن أبشرك أننا فعلا فى PMVIRT نعمل على ذلك الأن و إن شاء الله سترى قريبا course كامل و نتمنى أنه يكون بطريقة غير مسبوقة و ليس لها مثيل.

شكرا على مشاركتك الفعالة

*   Mohamad Waked, PMP, CLSSBB​*
* WWW.PMVIRT.COM​​*

*  Take Free Chapters exams at every chapter of PMBOK4, as an assistance to you in preparing for the PMP or CAPM exam at http://www.pmvirt.com/products.aspx​​*​


----------



## Mohamad_Waked (12 نوفمبر 2011)

أخى و حبيبى أبو أحمد ,

شكرا على اهتمامك أما بخصوص الشهادة الأخرى التى أنا حاصل عليها و هى Lean Six Sigma Black Belt 
فيمكننا أن نتحدث عنها باستفاضة فى موضوع أخر حتى لا نخرج من نطاق موضوعنا الحالى فنشتت بقية الأخوة.

أتمنى أن تكون قد تفهمت الأمر و أشكرك على سعة صدرك 

مع أمنياتى لك بالنجاح دائما

*Mohamad Waked, PMP, CLSSBB​*
*  WWW.PMVIRT.COM​​*

*   Take Free Chapters exams at every chapter of PMBOK4, as an assistance to you in preparing for the PMP or CAPM exam at http://www.pmvirt.com/products.aspx​​*
​


----------



## محمدفتحىمحمد (12 نوفمبر 2011)

فى حاجه تعتبر جديده ولسه شايفها والى اثارها د/ تيكو وهى الاختلاف الى حصل فى الامتحان وراح قايلنا لازم تراجعوا pmp examination content outline وراح قايل وبالاخص domain2/task10 , domain3/task5 وبعد كده قال domain 6 بدل ما كنت بتمتحنه على اساس انه domain مستقل بقى domain مشترك 

ممكن حضرتك توضحلا الكلام ده لانى مش فاهم فيه ايه حاجه ومش فاهم ايه المفروض اعمله علشان اكون على درايه كامله بالتغيرات واشتغل على اساسها ما اكونش انا شغال فى وادى والامتحان فى وادى تانى 
وشكرا جدا ليك ولدكتور تيكو .


----------



## sgharib (13 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 

أخي العزيز مهندس محمد واكد

بفضل الله إجتزت إختبار ال PMP و حصلت على الشهادة في يوليو الماضي ....كل ما أريده أن أنفع الإسلام و المسلمين بهذه الشهاده 

فهل تدلني على أي وسيله أشارك بها في الإطار ؟ ..كيف أخدم و اقدم الدعم للمهندسين المسلمين ؟ 


و لكم جزيل الشكر 

Eng. Samir Gharib, PMP


----------



## Shadooow (13 نوفمبر 2011)

كل الشكر للمهندس محمد واكد علي هذا الموضوع الرائع
وارجو من سيادته التكرم بشرح جزئيه "ساعات الخبره " المطلوبه في "الابلكشين" اللي بنقدم بيه عشان ناخد الموافقه لدخول الامتحان
فبالرغم ان بعض الاخوه الذين سبقوني تطرقوا لهذه الخطوه كالاخ ابو بدر والاخ AutoCAD_Instructor
الا انها ظلت "غامضه" بالنسبه لي 
فهمت انني كي استطيع ان "اقبل " في دخول الاختبار في حاله كوني "تعليم جامعي" مهندس معماري "انه يجب ان اكون قد حصلت على :
1- كورس تحضيري عباره عن 35 ساعه من اي معهد معتمد من PMI... دي ممتاز واضحه مفيش مفيها نقاش

2- 3 سنوات خبره او 4500 ساعه خبره في اداره المشروعات.... هيا دي بقى اللي عايزه شرح بعد اذنك وشرح واضح جداااااااا 

لأنه مثلا انا بقالي سنتين شغال مدير مشاريع في شركه مقاولات وقبلها كنت مهندس تنفيذ ومدير موقع وهكذا وانتا عارف اكيد ان اداراه المشاريع في وطننا العربي الحبيب مش زي بلاد برااا.......بالعكس دي اداره المشاريع بتفرق من شركه لشركه كمان.... ومدير المشاريع في كل شركه بيشتغل غير مدير مشاريع الشركه التانيه .... ومفيش اصلا تطبيق لأي علم في العمليه .. وكل واحد ماشي بمزاجه... ولا اداره ولا دياوله... كلها شويه برامج وجداول ومتابعه ولو مطلبتش منك يبقى زي بعضه........ مش مهم..... والمشروع هيمشي هيمشي وهيخلص هيخلص واضغط واضغط وبدون علم او فهم او او....

فأنا علشان اكون امين مع PMI زي منتا قولت واكون امين مع نفسي كمان ومضحكش علي نفسي واقول انا اقدر...
ايه هيا الخبرات المطلوبه فعليا وبالامثله اذا امكن حتي استطيع تحقيق شرط 4500 ساعه خبره..
*ولكم منا جزيل الشكر والعرفان علي مجهودتاكم
*وانا اشتركت في صفحتكم علفيس بوك http://www.facebook.com/PMVIRT
* وفي انتظار كل جديد منكم بأذن الله
*​


----------



## saidsweety (14 نوفمبر 2011)

لدي استفسار بسيط :
1- التكلفة الاجمالية لشهادة ال pmp ؟
2- الشركات بالبلاد العربية و شركات المقاولات الاجنبية في الدول العربية بتشترط الحصول علي هذه الشهادة من مديرين المشروعات و البلانرز ( اعتقد عدم الوجوب ) ؟

و شكرا,,


----------



## Mohamad_Waked (15 نوفمبر 2011)

أخى محمد فتحى,

كنت أود لو راجعت د. تيكو على الميل الخاص به [email protected] و لكن لا مانع من الإجابة هنا فأقول:
الـ PMP examination content outlineلابد من قراءته جيدا فهو يحتوى على كل شئ خاص بالامتحان.
http://www.pmi.org/en/Certification/Project-Management-Professional-PMP/~/media/PDF/Certifications/PMP%20Examination%20Content%20Outline_2010.ashx

ستجده مقسما domains :

domain 1 # initiating the project
domain 2 # Planning the project 
domain 3 # Executing the Project
domain 4 # Monitoring and controlling the project
domain 5 # closing the project ​ 
و أمام كل domain ستجد نسبة الأسئلة التى سوف تجدها فى الامتحان على هذا الdomain , هذا اولا

بعد ذلك ستجد كل domain مقسم إلى عدد من الTasks و معه الـKnowledge and skills التى سوف تحتاجها كمدير مشروعات عند العمل فى هذا الـ domain
لابد أن تغطى أسئلة الامتحان جميع الtasks المذكورة و تختبر الـ knowledge and skills المذكورة أيضا على كل domain

الذى حدث بعد تغير structure الـ exam أن بعض الـ tasks اتعدلت و اتغيرت وهو ده اللى قصده د. تيكو عندما نبه على * domain2/task10 , domain3/task5*

و من التغير أيضا أن Domain 6 الخاص بالـ ethics تم إلغائه كـ domain مستقل و تم إدراجه فى كل domain من الخمسة الأخرين باعتبار أن أخلاقيات المهنة مدير المشروع فى حاجة إليها فى كل عمل يقوم به من بداية المشروع إلى نهايته و ليست كشئ مستقل منفصل عن عمله كمدير مشروعات

و كما قلت لك أقرأ الـ *PMP examination content outline *جيدا. وقد ضمنت الرابط سابقا.

أتمنى أن تكون الأمور واضحة الأن ولو كان لديك أى استفسار أخر أتمنى لو امكننى مساعدتك فى ذلك

شكرا لك و بالتوفيق

*Mohamad Waked, PMP, CLSSBB​*​ 
*   WWW.PMVIRT.COM​​**

  يسعدنا لو شاركتم بتقديركم لموقعنا www.pmvirt.com فى صفحة التقديرات http://www.pmvirt.com/testimonials.aspx
​​*


----------



## Mohamad_Waked (15 نوفمبر 2011)

sgharib, 

لا تتصور ما أشعر به من سعادة غامرة عندما أسمع مثل هذا الخبر أن أحد أبناء وطننا العربى و الإسلامى قد حصل على مثل هذه الشهادة و أن عدد الحاصلين عليها قد زاد واحدا لما يتضمنه ذلك من زيادة عدد مصابيح الطريق التى تقود أمتنا إلى الأمام و نحو مستقبل أفضل و أيضا سد الفجوة التى نعانى منها و هى سوء الإدارة المتفشى فى شركاتنا و مجتمعاتنا.

فأهنيك على هذا الإنجاز الرائع و أهنى أمتنا بتفوقك و استقبالها كادر جديد يساعد فى تطورها و نهضتها.

فأوصيك أن تخلص النية لله تعالى و أن تدعم أمتنا بكل ما تستطيع و تملك من قوى ( وخصوصا قوتك العلمية و التى نفتقدها كثيرا فى مجتمعنا الصناعى و الاجتماعى).

أبدأ بنفسك و بيتك أولا فلابد أن ينعكس اعتمادك كمدير مشروعات محترف على حياتك فهى كما نقول دائما مشروع كبير مدته هى عمرك و موارده هى كل ما وهبك الله به من نعم ( سمعك, بصرك, يدك, قدمك, عقلك, بيتك, سيارتك, زوجتك, أبنائك, مالك, ......) فكيف أن فاعل فيها ؟ و كيف تحسن اسغلالها لتحقق أعلى معدلات النجاح فى دنيانا و التى سوف نجدها فى أخرانا.

ثم ثنى بعملك ,لابد أن ينعكس ذلك على عملك ,طريقة إدارة عملك, جودة أى عمل كلفت به سواء كان مشروعا أو غيره لابد أن يصرخ فى كل من يراه و كأنه يقول :"أنظر لى هكذا يكون العمل و الإدارة حقا" فتكون قدوة حسنة لكل من حولك و الكل ينظر لك بعين الغبطة. هذا مع عدم البخل بأى معلومة على أى أحد كائنا من كان.

ثم حاول أن توسع الدائرة شيئا فشيئا فكلما كانت أوسع كلما كانت أنت أنفع لمجتمعك 
كما قلت : " كن كالمصباح تنير الطريق لكل من حولك".

هذا بشكل عام ما كنت أريد قوله و طيات الكلام تحتوى على الكثير و لكن لن أتركك هكذا فسوف أسرد لك بعض الأمثلة العملية لعل الله ينفعك بها و جميع المسلمين:

1- لابد أن تدون ما استفدته من دروس طوال هذه الرحلة الشيقة و لاتبخل على أى أحد كائنا من كان
و يمكنك من خلال PMVIRT نشرها حتى ينتفع بها أكبر عدد ممكن http://www.pmvirt.com/lessonslearned.aspx
2- طبق جميع ما تعلمته فى أى مشروع تشارك فيه أو تديره بنفسك
3- حاول أن تعطى دورة تعليمية لزملائك فى العمل عن مبادئ إدارة المشروعات
4- استخدم أساليب إدارة المشروعات فى حياتك الشخصية و علمها لكل من تعرفهم مثل decision making أو الـ problem solving وغيرها.
5- إن رأيت أى فرد فى العمل يرتكب خطأ أو يقوم بالعمل بطريقة غير صحيحة لابد من توجيهه و تعليمه الطريقة الصحيحة للتعامل مع مثل هذا الموقف و لا تتغافل أو تبخل.
6- شارك فى المنتديات الهندسية و العلمية و صفحات الـ facebook و ساعد كل من يطلب مساعدة بقدر استطاعتك
7- هناك أعمل تطوعية سواء كانت تابعة للـPMI نفسه أو الـ Local chapter يعلنون عنها من الحين إلى الأخر 
8- أكتب مقالا و انشره فى مجلة علمية
9- شارك فى مؤسسة خيرية كمدير مشروعات لأحد المشاريع الخيرية ( أعلم مدير مشروعات بمجرد حصوله على الـ PMP و بعدها بشهر على الاكثر و جدته يتصل بى و يخبرنى أنه أصبح مديرا لمشروع ضخم بشكل تطوعى و المشروع هو مسلسل صوتى إسلامى عن حياة نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم )

هذا ما يحضرنى الأن و لكن لو أمعنت النظر لوجدنا الكثير الكثير من الأشياء التى يمكننا فعلها لخدمة أمتنا 

أتمنى لو استفدت مما ذكرته و أهنيك مرة أخرى على هذا التفوق المتميز

شكرا لك على مداخلتك

*Mohamad Waked, PMP, CLSSBB*
*   WWW.PMVIRT.COM​​*​
* 
  يسعدنا لو شاركتم بتقديركم لموقعنا www.pmvirt.com فى صفحة التقديرات http://www.pmvirt.com/testimonials.aspx​​*


----------



## Mohamad_Waked (15 نوفمبر 2011)

Shadooow,

أنا هحاول أبسطلك الموضوع قدر الاستطاعة لأنى أشعر من مداخلتك أن الموضوع فعلا غامض جدا بالنسبة لك 

الPMI بيشترط ساعات خبرة خلال عدد معين من السنين , بيشترط 4,500 ساعة ( فى حالة حصولك على بكالوريوس كما هو حالك الأن) خلال 3 سنين \ 36 شهر.

ساعات الخبرة لازم تكون خلال الثمانى سنوات السابقة لعملية تسجيلك للامتحان مباشرة و ليس قبل ذلك 
فلنفرض أنك عملت مهندس مشروع أو مهندس تخطيط فى أحد شركات المقاولات لمدة ثلاث سنوات أو أكثر ثم انتقلت لشركة أخرى تعمل بها مهندس تنفيذى(أو أى مجال بعيدا عن مجال إدارة المشروعات) لمدة سبع سنوات و أردت بعد مرور السبع سنوات التسجيل للامتحان. فى هذه الحالة لا يمكنك ذلك لأن ساعات الخبرة الـ 4500 ( الـ 36 شهر ) خرجوا خارج نطاق الثمانى سنوات السابقة لعملية التسجيل بخلاف سنة واحدة فقط و التى هيا اخر سنة لك فى الشركة الأولى

ال36 شهر و ساعات الخبرة لابد أن يكونوا غير متداخلين فلو أنك شاركت فى مشروع مدته سنة بدأت من يناير 2009 و انتهى فى يناير 2010 يعنى 12 شهر, و أيضا مشروع أخر مدته سنة بدأت فى أكتوبر 2009 و انتهى فى أكتوبر 2010. فى هذه الحالة لن تحسب عدد الشهور على انهم 24 شهر بسبب وجود تداخل بين الفترتين والتى هى من اكتوبر 2009 و حتى يناير 2010 و التى هى تساوى 4 شهور , فتكون المحصلة الفعلية هى 20 شهر و فقط

ساعات الخبرة لابد أن تكون قضيتها فى احد الTasks الخاصة بكل domain و التى سوف تجدها مذكورة فى الـ PMP Examination Content Outline ويمكنك تحميله من هنا http://www.pmi.org/en/Certification/Project-Management-Professional-PMP/PMP-Exam-Prep.aspx

الثلاث سنوات (36 شهر) لابد و أن تكون حققت فيهم 4,500 ساعة (فى حالة التعليم العالى) على الأقل و لابد أن تكون موزعة على كل domain من الخمسة domains. ليس لكل مشروع و لكن فى مجموع ساعات العمل ككل. مثال مشروع أ : عملت أنت فى Initiation, planning, Executing, monitoring and controlling و لكن قبل انتهاء أعمال المشروع و قبل نهاية المشروع الـclosing انتقلت إلى مشروع ب و الذى كان فى مرحلة التنفيذ فعملت فى الـ Executing, monitoring and controlling, and closing للمشروع إذن أنت بذلك لم تشارك بنسبة 100% فى كل مشروع من بدايته وحتى نهايته ولكن عند جمع المشروعين ستجد انك عملت فى جميع الdomains و هذا هو المطلوب.

أما بخصوص عدم تطبيق إدارة المشروعات كما ينبغى و الاختلاف الحاصل من شركة الى أخرى فهذا واقع و شر لابد منه و ليس أمامنا سوى تحرى الدقة و الأمانة عند تدوين ساعات الخبرة و ليكن هدفنا بعد التعلم و الحصول على الشهادة هو تغيير كل هذا إلى الأفضل.

أتمنى أن تكون الأمور بهذا التفصيل أكثر وضوحا لك و شكرا لك على مشاركتك

*
Mohamad Waked, PMP, CLSSBB
   WWW.PMVIRT.COM​​*​
* 
  يسعدنا لو شاركتم بتقديركم لموقعنا www.pmvirt.com فى صفحة التقديرات http://www.pmvirt.com/testimonials.aspx​​*​


----------



## Mohamad_Waked (15 نوفمبر 2011)

saidsweety, 

بخصوص تكلفة الشهادة فهى :

تكلفة الدورة التمهيدية حوالى 400 دولار تزيد أو تقل على حسب المكان
تكلفة الـ PMI Membership وهى 129 دولار ( و هى ليست أساسية و لكنك بها تحصل على نسخة مجانية من الـ PMBOK و أيضا على خصم على سعر الامتحان أكبر من تكلفة الـ membership نفسها دا غير كتير من المميزات التانية)
تكلفة الامتحان للـ members و هى 405 دولار

فبذلك يكون المجموع هو 934 دولار أمريكى 

اما عن حصر بالشركات التى تشترط هذه الشهادة فليس عندى إحصاء بها.


شكرا لكhttp://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=2462833#post2462833#ixzz1dlQcGdPr​​​​
* Mohamad Waked, PMP, CLSSBB​*
*    WWW.PMVIRT.COM​​​*
*   يسعدنا لو شاركتم بتقديركم لموقعنا www.pmvirt.com فى صفحة التقديرات http://www.pmvirt.com/testimonials.aspx​​*


----------



## saidsweety (15 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا يا بشمهندس,


----------



## Shadooow (15 نوفمبر 2011)

المهندس المحترم محمد واكد
اشكرك علي سعه صدرك وشرحك الواضح والمفهوم جدا وتشرفت بالمشاركه والحوار معك
وبالتوفيق لك ولموقعك ولطاقم العمل بالكامل
ودعواتك ليا علشان بأذن الله قررنا خوض تجربه شرف الحصول علي الشهاده
واكيد هنستعين بموقعكم المتميز وبالخبرات الموجوده فيه
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## shomany (15 نوفمبر 2011)

i am asking about the pmp head first ???
the same book for the 3rd edition & the forth edition ????


----------



## Mohamad_Waked (16 نوفمبر 2011)

Dear shomany,

Concerning your question about "PMP Head First" , the question is not clear enough to give you an answer. For this, thanks in advance to clarify your question in order to support you with a complete answer that meets your needs.

Thanks for sharing with us


*
 Mohamad Waked, PMP, CLSSBB​
    WWW.PMVIRT.COM​​​
   يسعدنا لو شاركتم بتقديركم لموقعنا www.pmvirt.com فى صفحة التقديرات http://www.pmvirt.com/testimonials.aspx​​*​


----------



## shomany (16 نوفمبر 2011)

is there a pmp head first book for each pm book guide edition ??


----------



## mohamed19809 (16 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم..
أستاذ محمد, انا حالياً بذاكر لشهادة ال *CAPM*, و مصادري ف المذاكرة كتاب ال *PMBOK *و كتاب *CAPM In Depth*, بذاكر كل *chapter *من الكتابين و احل الاسئلة اللي ف كتاب *CAPM In Depth* و بعدين احل الامتحان بتاع *PMVirt*, هل ده كافي ولا محتاج اذاكر من مصدر كمان؟ و ياريت حضرتك تقوللي منين اقدر اجيب اسئلة أو امتحانات كاملة لل *CAPM* عشان اتمرن عليها..
الف شكر لحضرتك..


----------



## sgharib (17 نوفمبر 2011)

mohamad_waked قال:


> sgharib,
> 
> لا تتصور ما أشعر به من سعادة غامرة عندما أسمع مثل هذا الخبر أن أحد أبناء وطننا العربى و الإسلامى قد حصل على مثل هذه الشهادة و أن عدد الحاصلين عليها قد زاد واحدا لما يتضمنه ذلك من زيادة عدد مصابيح الطريق التى تقود أمتنا إلى الأمام و نحو مستقبل أفضل و أيضا سد الفجوة التى نعانى منها و هى سوء الإدارة المتفشى فى شركاتنا و مجتمعاتنا.
> 
> ...



حقيقة أشكرك شكراً جزيلاً على هذه النصائح الغالية ......لقد قدمت لي منهج للعمل وهو شاق ...لكن باذن الله سوف يكون التحدي القادم 

رحلة التجهيز للاختبار أكسبتني الكثير من مهارات التفكير و يسعدني و يشرفني أن أخدم بها وطني و ديني. و الله المستعان.


----------



## محمودباشا (17 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس محمد على ما تقدمه وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك آميين

انا بعد اذنك كان عندى سؤال:

انا كنت دخلت امتحان ال PMP فى شهر يوليو2011 ولكن قدًر الله ان انا لم انجح , انا كنت خلصت مذاكرة الPMBOK كامل ولكن انا كنت بذاكر من Rita وقرأته مرتين وحليت اسئلة كتيير من PM FAST TRACK, انت كنت قلت ان المذاكرة من الHEAD FIRST افضل لكن بالنسبة لحالتى انا ان شاء الله ناوى ارجع اذاكر تانى من الاسبوع ده فتنصحنى اكمل من Rita ولا اذاكر من ال HEAD FIRST ؟؟؟؟


----------



## mohamedali95 (17 نوفمبر 2011)

انا ناوي امتحن ان شاء الله في نهاية ديسمر 
هل ممكن احجز من الان 
ولو عاوز اغير موعد الامتحان ما هي الامكانية 
وشكرا 
هل هناك من تحصل علي برنامج 
pm fastrack v7


----------



## Mohamad_Waked (19 نوفمبر 2011)

Dear shomany

Yes, their is an edition from PMP head first for each of PMBOK Guide versions, the 1st Edition of PMP HEAD FIRST is aligned with PMBOK 3RD EDITION, While PMP HEAD FIRST 2nd Edition is aligned with PMBOK 4TH EDITION
So make sure that the Head First edition that you prepare and study from is the 2nd edition not the first

Thanks for your question and best regards


* Mohamad Waked, PMP, CLSSBB​
    WWW.PMVIRT.COM​​​
   Join our Facebook page http://www.facebook.com/PMVIRT
http://www.pmvirt.com/testimonials.aspx​​*
​


----------



## Mohamad_Waked (19 نوفمبر 2011)

أخى mohamed19809,

المنهج الذى تنتهجه فى الإعداد للـ CAPM كافى و أتمنى لك كل التوفيق و سوف أنتظر بإذن الله قريبا سماع خبر حصولك على الـ CAPM و اجتياز الاختبار بنجاح أما بخصوص الـ Complete simulation exams فأنصحك أن بموقع PMstudy ستجد به امتحان كامل مجانا و هو جيد جدا و قريب بالفعل من الامتحان الفعلى و إن أردت المزيد سوف تجد و لكنها ليست مجانية فأنا أنصحك أن تحل اكبر عدد من أسئلة الامتحانات و أن تخوض تجربة الامتحان الكامل قبل الامتحان الفعلى (يكفى مجرد امتحان واحد من وجهة نظرى)
و هنا رابط الامتحان http://www.pmstudy.com/enroll.asp#PMP

شكرا لك على مشاركتك وتمنياتى لك بالتوفيق

*
 Mohamad Waked, PMP, CLSSBB​
    WWW.PMVIRT.COM​​​
   يسعدنا لو شاركتم بتقديركم لموقعنا www.pmvirt.com فى صفحة التقديرات http://www.pmvirt.com/testimonials.aspx​​*​


----------



## Mohamad_Waked (19 نوفمبر 2011)

أخى محمود باشا,

لا تجعل عدم الاجتياز الامتحان من أول محاولة مثبط لك بل حوله لطاقة كامنة تدفعك إلى الأمام و اعتبره تحدى لك و كن واثق أنك قادر على الجتياز وبنجاح,

أما بخصوص سؤالك , فأنا أنصحك أن تترك RITA و تستخدم Head First فى الاعداد لهذه المرة و أيضا أترك أسئلة PM Fast Track و ركز على أسئلة الHead first التى تتبع كل chapter و الامتحان الكامل النهائى 
و استعن بعد الله بأسئلة PMVIRT و الامتحان الكامل الذى سوف تراه عن قريب إن شاء الله فى PMVIRT. 

نصيحتى الخاصة لك هى أن تحل أكبر عدد ممكن من أسئلة الامتحانات فهى سر النجاح

و إن شاء الله توفق هذه المرة

شكرا لك و يسعدنا لو تلقينا دروسك المستفادة lessons learned خلال رحلتك السابقة على موقعنا www.pmvirt.com

*
 Mohamad Waked, PMP, CLSSBB​
    WWW.PMVIRT.COM​​​
   يسعدنا لو شاركتم بتقديركم لموقعنا www.pmvirt.com فى صفحة التقديرات http://www.pmvirt.com/testimonials.aspx​​*



​


----------



## Mohamad_Waked (19 نوفمبر 2011)

mohamedali95,

نعم يمكنك بكل تأكيد أن تحجز من الأن و أنا أنصحك بذلك و أحثك عليه لأن بذلك تكون قد ألزمت نفسك بموعد نهائى و خطة زمنية و سوف تجعلك أكثر جدية أثناء الاعداد, أما عن إمكانية تغيير الموعد فهى متاحة فعلا و بعدد مرات غير محدود و لكن بشرط أن يكون قبل موعد الامتحان بيومين \48 ساعة على الاقل.

بالصبر و العزيمة و الإصرار تصل إلى غايتك المنشودة 

شكرا لك


* Mohamad Waked, PMP, CLSSBB​
    WWW.PMVIRT.COM​​​
   يسعدنا لو شاركتم بتقديركم لموقعنا www.pmvirt.com فى صفحة التقديرات http://www.pmvirt.com/testimonials.aspx​​*

​


----------



## أبو حرير (23 نوفمبر 2011)

أخي محمد .. ​ 
هل سيُكتب بالسيرتفكيت عند الطلب من pmi أن يكون الإختبار مدعوم باللغه العربيه أم لا .. ؟ 
يعني هل الشهاده نفسها لجميع المجتازين للإمتحان وهل تكون بدرجه أم فقط يكتب .. بااس .. 
وجزاك الله مليون خير على المعلومات الوفيره التي وجدتها هنا .. وبإذن الله بحلول 2012 سأبدأ لهذا الإمتحان .. ​


----------



## A2011 (25 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم

هل كورس ال pmp مفيد للمهندس المدني حديث التخرج الذي يعمل كمهندس تنفيذ الان ؟

وبماذا تنصحه ؟

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Mohamad_Waked (30 نوفمبر 2011)

أخى أبو حرير,

نعم الشهادة تكون واحدة لكل المعتمدين ولا تكون بها نسب أو درجات و لا حتى تقدير و أشكرك على تقديرك و مشاركتك القيمة
و هنا تجد نموذج للشهادة التى ترسل لك من الـPMI 
http://www.perfectmanagement.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/Pmp-Certification-5.png

شكرا لك مرة ثانية و أتمنى لك كل توفيق

*Mohamad Waked, PMP, CLSSBB​
    WWW.PMVIRT.COM​​​
   يسعدنا لو شاركتم بتقديركم لموقعنا www.pmvirt.com فى صفحة التقديرات http://www.pmvirt.com/testimonials.aspx​​
*


----------



## Mohamad_Waked (30 نوفمبر 2011)

A2011, 

نعم, هذا الكورس يعتبر مفيد جدا لكل أحد خصوصا المهندسين بكل تخصصاتهم نظرا لأننا كمهندسين ربما نهتم كثيرا بالجانب الفنى و نهمل الجانب الإدارى الذى هو بمثابة الجناح الثانى لأى مهندس.

أقول نعم هو مفيد جدا لك و ستلمس بنفسك التغيير فى تفكيرك و قيامك بأعمالك بعد حضور هذه الدورة حتى لو لم تدخل الامتحان, فلا يوجد مهندس أيا كان تخصصه أو منصبه تخلو حياته العملية بل حتى اليومية من مشاريع لابد أن يديرها بالتريقة العلمية الهندسية الصحيحة ألا ترى أن قيامك بنقل بعض المواد مثل الرمال أو غيرها من مكان إلى أخر ,هو فى الحقيقة مشروع له موارد و وقت و جودة و نطاق و تكلفة و فريق عمل و غير ذلك.

فكر فى هذا المثال و قس عليه ستجد أنك تقوم بكثير من المشروعات الصغيرة دون أن تشعر , لذلك فأنا أنصح كل أحد أن يتعرف على هذا الفرع من العلوم وهو إدارة المشروعات ليس فقط بعد تخرجه من الكلية بل حتى أثناء دراسته بالكلية , تذكر مشروووووووع تخرجك ! , هو مشروع كان لابد عليك أن تديره بشكل صحيح لتحقق كل أهدافه فى الوقت المتاح له بأقل موارد و بالجودة المطلوبة.

شكرا لك و أتمنى لو وضحت لك وجهة النظر​ 

* Mohamad Waked, PMP, CSSGB, CLSSBB​*​
*     WWW.PMVIRT.COM​​​*
*    يسعدنا لو شاركتم بتقديركم لموقعنا www.pmvirt.com فى صفحة التقديرات http://www.pmvirt.com/testimonials.aspx​​*


----------



## abouahmed (2 ديسمبر 2011)

محمد بك ... هل هناك طريقة اعرف بها ان كان يوجد مركز معتمد للامتحان في السودان؟؟ حيث انني اعمل هناك


----------



## خالد الأزهري (3 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم



abouahmed قال:


> محمد بك ... هل هناك طريقة اعرف بها ان كان يوجد مركز معتمد للامتحان في السودان؟؟ حيث انني اعمل هناك


اجيبك نيابة عن استاذنا محمد واكد
لا يوجد مركز امتحانات في السودان حتى الان ..
بالنسبة لساعات الاتصال المطلوبة (35 ساعة) فهناك المركز السوداني للدراسات الهندسية والبيئة معتمد من الpmi ومذكور في موقعهم ...(في اركويت شرق البلابل)
وايضا هناك معاهد اخرى تتعاون مع مراكز بالخارج زي (ستس) ومعهد تاني نسيت اسمه

بالتوفيق


----------



## Mohamad_Waked (4 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا لك أخى خالد على إجابتك و لك منى وافر الاحترام و التقدير


----------



## Mohamad_Waked (4 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا لك أخى خالد على إجابتك و لك منى وافر الاحترام و التقدير​


----------



## j.dev (15 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على صبرك ونفعك لإخوانك فلقد قرأت كلماتك كلمة كلمة وقرات كل الاسئلة التي وجهت لحضرتك وبالطبع لن اعيدها 

لكن أرجو منك ان ترشدني هل استطيع التقدم للإمتحان في حالتي ام لا 

اعمل بمجال تكنولوجيا المعلومات (مبرمج اوراكل ) وتخرجت في عام 2008 

1- اول عملي كان بشركة تدريب عملت بها كمدير مكتب لتنظيم الكورسات ومكثت بها 4 أشهر .
2- التحقت بحقل السياحة وعملت اخصائي نظم ومعلومات وانهيت معهم مشروع تركيب شبكات داخلية وايرلس ل 3 فنادق تابعين للشركة ومكثت معهم 4 أشهر .
3- التحقت بشركة برمجيات وقدت فريق مكون من اربع مبرمجين وانهيت معهم برنامج لإدارة الشيكات البنكية بالاوراكل ومكثت بالشركة 6 أشهر .
4- التحقت بشركة برمجيات كمدير مشروعات ومازلت اعمل معهم منذ 6 اشهر ونقوم بتطبيق ERP Application ومازال قيد التطوير .

فهل مؤهلاتي تجعلني اتقدم للامتحان لاني اتردد لعدم قبول Application 

أرجو ان تفيدني وجزاك الله خيرا 

اخوك ابو يحيى​


----------



## Mohamad_Waked (17 ديسمبر 2011)

أخى ابو يحيى,

شكرا لك على مشاركتك و قد علمت أن د. تيكو قد أجاب عليك باستفاضة فلا داعى أن نكرر الرد عليك هنا 

بكل التوفيق أخى و شكرا لك​


----------



## eng_hjo (20 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم
معلومات رائعة و نصائح قيمة


----------



## mism (22 ديسمبر 2011)

باشمهندس واكد تحياتي لك علي مجهودك ..ممكن اعرف اماكن المعتمدة من pmi لاخذ دورة تمهيدية بها وايضاء مكان الامتحان واين يمكنني كتابة الابليكيشن الخاص بة وذلك في مدينة الاسكندرية بجمهورية مصر العربية وشكرا


----------



## mfagha (24 ديسمبر 2011)

الاخ محمد واكد بارك الله فيك على المعلومات القيمة التي استفدت منها جيدا ولكن لي بعض الاستفسارات :
س 1-موضوع 35 ساعة المعتمدة من اي مركز معتمد من PMI هل هي شرط للتسجيل للامتحان ؟
بالنسبة لفلسطين وغزة بالتحديد هل هناك شركات تدريب معتمدة من PMI حسب اطلاعك ؟

س2 - انا عملت لمدة خمس سنوات في مجال ادارة المشاريع .. كيف استطيع حساب الساعات في Application?
س 3 - ماهي مواعيد الامتحانات الدولية Prometric ?
س 4 - اريد ان ادرس الكتاب الذي اقترحته لحالي ولكن هل يكفي ؟


----------



## mfagha (24 ديسمبر 2011)

الاخ محمد واكد بارك الله فيك على المعلومات القيمة التي استفدت منها جيدا ولكن لي بعض الاستفسارات :
س 1-موضوع 35 ساعة المعتمدة من اي مركز معتمد من PMI هل هي شرط للتسجيل للامتحان ؟
بالنسبة لفلسطين وغزة بالتحديد هل هناك شركات تدريب معتمدة من PMI حسب اطلاعك ؟

س2 - انا عملت لمدة خمس سنوات في مجال ادارة المشاريع .. كيف استطيع حساب الساعات في Application?
س 3 - ماهي مواعيد الامتحانات الدولية Prometric ?
س 4 - اريد ان ادرس الكتاب الذي اقترحته لحالي ولكن هل يكفي ؟


----------



## mism (26 ديسمبر 2011)

mism قال:


> باشمهندس واكد تحياتي لك علي مجهودك ..ممكن اعرف اماكن المعتمدة من pmi لاخذ دورة تمهيدية بها وايضاء مكان الامتحان واين يمكنني كتابة الابليكيشن الخاص بة وذلك في مدينة الاسكندرية بجمهورية مصر العربية وشكرا


 عشان املاء الابليكيشن للامتحان يجب ان اكون مشترك في الpmi اولا ام لا


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (27 ديسمبر 2011)

mism قال:


> عشان املاء الابليكيشن للامتحان يجب ان اكون مشترك في الpmi اولا ام لا


 
بعد إذنك أخي واكد
لا .. لا يجب .
و لكن اشتراكك في الـ PMI سيمنحك الدخول إلى خدماتها من مجلات و مكتبة و فعاليات و الأهم من ذلك فرص لتجميع الـ PDU's الستين الخاصة بتجديد الـ PMP كل ثلاث سنوات .
إضافة لذلك ، الاشتراك سيخفض عليك قيمة الاختبار و يصبح مجموعة قيمة العضوية و قيمة الاختبار أقل من قيمة الاختبار لوحده من دون العضوية .


----------



## محمد القرشاوى (28 ديسمبر 2011)

نشكركم على معلوماتكم المفيدة


----------



## mism (28 ديسمبر 2011)

الابليكيشن المطلوب للتقدم للامتحان بيكون في 36 صفحة ودة شيء كتير ومحتاج لمساعدة عند ملئة


----------



## mfagha (30 ديسمبر 2011)

الاخ mism اريد معرفة من اين يمكنني تعبئة الابلكيشن .... وشكرا ولوفي طريقة تسهلوو علينا كيف نعبي الابلكيشن بسهولة حتى لانفقد الفرصة في قبول الطلب


----------



## mfagha (30 ديسمبر 2011)

اريد معرفة هل الامتحان يتم تقديمه عبر الانترنت او يجب السفر الي مكان معتمد من pmi لتقديم الامتحان وذلك لان بعض الدول لا يوجد فيها مراكز معتمدة من pmi


----------



## بريمافيرا الجديد (31 ديسمبر 2011)

يجب اجراء الاختبار في مكان معتمد من pmi
من الممكن زيارة هذا الموقع للتعرف على اقرب مكان لك تستطيع الاختبار فيه
http://www.prometric.com/PMI/default.htm


----------



## QUDRATT (1 يناير 2012)

اود ان اعرف ادا كنت غير متخصص في ادارة المشروعات فهل بالامكان الحصول على دورات قبل الامتحان ....


----------



## Mohamad_Waked (4 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

إخوانى و أخواتى جميعا أشكر لكم مشاركاتكم و قد أسعدنى جدا هذا الموضوع و أسف لعدم إجابتى على بعض التساؤولات الأخيرة من بعض الأخوة نظرا لضيق الوقت لدى هذه الأيام و أحيل كل من لديه أى استفسار أن يتواصل مع فريق العمل بالموقع www.pmvirt.com عبر البريد الإلكترونى [email protected] و سوف يقومون بالرد على جميع الاستفسارات بكل وضوح إن شاء الله سواء كانت باللغة العربية أو الانجليزية.

و أخيرا أشكر كل القائمين على هذا المنتدى المتميز و أدعو الله أن يبارك فيه و يجعله دائما و أبدا منارة لكل مهندسى وطننا العربى و الإسلامى و أن يجعل اعمالهم و جهودهم زخرا لهم فى الأخرة 

مع تمنياتى لكم جميعا بالتمييز و النجاح

أخوكم محمد واكد​


----------



## م.محمدالمحمود (8 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
معلومات مهمة جدا .. وواضحة جدا
سؤالي هو التالي
هل هناك مايربط حاملي هذه الشهادة عالميا؟
اعني هل مشاركات سنوية .. تعارف .. الخ​


----------



## mahmoud el safty (2 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ....... كان عندي إستفسار بخصوص شهادة capm من pmi و كنت عايز أي إمتحانات أو أسئلة ليها ........ و أرجو الإفادة


----------



## eng_essam_77 (21 فبراير 2012)

لحد امته نقدر نمتحن على الاصدار الرابع من pmbook


----------



## تقى الله (27 فبراير 2012)

موضوع اكتر من رائع اسئلتى كالتالى:
1- انا خلصت الــhead first وبدات فى rita وحاليا براجع من الكتابين... انا فعلا تعبت مع ريتا جداااا الكتاب كلو رغى ولف وتطويل وصعب جدااا... فقررت استغنى عنو وارجعلو عشان احل منو الاسئله... *فهل ده كافى ولا لازم اذاكر الـــPMBOK معاه؟*انا قررت امتحن فى اخر ابريل القادم ان شاء الله..فهل ده وقت كافى للاستعداد النهائى؟؟

2- انا مهندس كهرباء و "يعتبر" انى شغال فى مكتب اداره المشروعات ...تفتكر الشهاده هتنعكس على شغلى فى المستقبل؟؟؟يعنى من حيث الراتب والــ position ؟

و*شكرا ليك جدااا*


----------



## ahmad kh (8 مارس 2012)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## الأمير الأحمر (3 أبريل 2012)

*بارك الله فيكم
معلومات رائعة و نصائح قيمة
جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك
*


----------



## وجيه موسى اسماعيل (18 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
شكرا لكم ولمجهودكم وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## م/ نجم (22 أبريل 2012)

لو حد عنده معلومات عن كتاب dummies في pmp ...... لأني ملقتش كتاب head first في المكتبات فاضطريت اشتري كتاب dummies , فهل اذاكر منه , ولا رأيكم ايه , انا قلبت فيه كده بسرعة وبيني وبينكم شايف ان head first اسلوبه احسن وابسط ........... بس اللي حصل وان اشتريت الكتاب التاني ............

فرأيكم ايه ؟؟؟؟ أكمل واذاكر منه , ولااضطر اطبع الhead first ومافيش غير كده ؟؟؟


----------



## moeiz (12 مايو 2012)

اخى محمد هل الاكاديمية العربية للعلوم والتكنولوجيا شهادتها معتمدة والا لا


----------



## محمدهيثم (13 مايو 2012)

اعزائي المهندسين .. السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته 
عندي استفسار ... انا لست مهندس ولكن أعمل كمنسق اداري في شركة مقاولات منذ 6 سنوات ..
حالياً اقوم بقراءة Pmbok واجده ممتعاً .. وافكر بالتقدم لامتحان pmp مع العلم ان خبرتي العملية مقبولة ... في مثل هذه الحالة هل تفيدني هذه الشهادة ؟؟؟


----------



## mahmoud el safty (13 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة تحيه طيبة و بعد ............. لقد إجتزت بفضل الله إمتحان شهادة capm وهي الشهادة الأقل من الشهادة الشهيرة pmp و التي تسبقها كمستوى و ذلك منذ 8 أسابيع تقريبا و إلى الآن لم أحصل على شهادتي و بدأت بالقلق ...... على الرغم من إني كاتب عنواني جيدا على موقع pmi ....... ياريت اللي عندوا معلومة يفيدني بها ........ وهل شهادات الـ pmi بتتاخر في تسليمها هكذا ؟؟؟؟ وشكرا للسادة الأعضاء​


----------



## fawzi07 (21 مايو 2012)

جزيل الشكر لك أستاذي واكد،

درست في معهد معترف به دورة pmp والآن وبعد الانتهاء من الدورة سجلت للعضوية في الموقع الرسمي لpmi، لكن تواجهني مشكلة في إكمال التسجيل للامتحان.

سؤالي كالتالي: ما هو المطلوب تقديمه بالضبط من معلومات عن المشاريع التي قمت بها؟ وكم عدد الكلمات المطلوبة لشرح المشروع؟

انتظر مساعدتك اخي فانا منذ مدة محتار في هذا الامر ومتوقف عن إكمال التسجيل للامتحان.

اكرر شكري لك اخي ولجميع المشاركين في هذا المنتدى الطيب المبارك.

دمتم بخير،


----------



## كنزي شلبي (14 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ارجو افادتي كيف استطيع الحصول على شهادة pmp عن طريق النت لان المنطقة اللتي اسكن بها لايوجد بها هذا الكورس فلو كان يوجد موقع على النت معترف به افيدوني ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## bryar (26 يوليو 2012)

أخي العزيز هل هناك مراكز مرخصة من قبل pmi في العراق تستطيع ان تقدم دورات في pmp و التقديم للأمتحان والحصول على شهادة pmp يرجى المساعدة مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## mism (1 سبتمبر 2012)

moeiz قال:


> اخى محمد هل الاكاديمية العربية للعلوم والتكنولوجيا شهادتها معتمدة والا لا



غير معتمدة


----------



## دلع الماما (27 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ... 

اخوي انا حابه ادخل دورة pmp
بس هل تفيدني بمجالي التصميم الداخلي ام لا ..! 

وكيف طريقة الاختبار ومن وين احصول على الشهاده ..! 

وفي دوره لها زي ما عرفت انها ترشحك للاختبار 
الدوره في مركز ازدها باللملكه العربيه السعوديه " بجده يعطيها المهندس تركي .. 
عندك فكره اذا هيا معتمده او لا


----------



## waleedtot (30 نوفمبر 2012)

كل الشكر والعرفان لهذا المجهود العظيم


----------



## iamwhatiam (24 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 

انا عاوز اعرف هل الشهادة بتفرق فعلاً فى السوق ولا عادى ؟؟


----------



## nofal (25 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## عمر ممدوح (12 يناير 2013)

أخي المهندس محمد
أنا عملت دورة في الـ pmp4 قبل سنة ونصف وأفكر الآن في التقدم للامتحان ، والآن قد بدأت الدراسة الفعلية فهل أتمكن من ذلك قبل انتهاء المدة المحددة لانتهاء الـ pmp4


----------



## م.مالكوم إكس (28 يناير 2013)

متى سوف يتغير منهج الpmp ؟ وهل يفضل الجلوس للإمتحان الآن أو بعد نزول PMPBOK.5 ؟


----------



## elza3aim (30 يناير 2013)

م.مالكوم إكس قال:


> متى سوف يتغير منهج الpmp ؟ وهل يفضل الجلوس للإمتحان الآن أو بعد نزول PMPBOK.5 ؟



PMP Exam is based on the PMBOK 4th Edition till* 31 July 2013*..... Source EMEA e-Link No. 106 Dec. 2012
بالتوفيق و النجاح لكل الاخوة


----------



## elza3aim (30 يناير 2013)

كنزي شلبي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ارجو افادتي كيف استطيع الحصول على شهادة pmp عن طريق النت لان المنطقة اللتي اسكن بها لايوجد بها هذا الكورس فلو كان يوجد موقع على النت
> معترف به افيدوني ولكم جزيل الشكر



The PM PrepCast Product Details

​The PM PrepCast costs just $129.99

Surprised? You’re not alone. Many people are skeptical about our product at first because we offer it at an almost unbelievably low price. But once you start reading the customer testimonials you'll see that it's a high-quality product, one that everyone loves! We happen to think it’s the best one out there!​


----------



## mohamed abohabiba (31 يناير 2013)

اشكر الزملاء المشرفين على اتاحة الفرصة للأسئلة مع المهندس ​


----------



## أبوالمعتز (1 فبراير 2013)

الأخ/ محمد رجاء إرشادي لمعهد كويس يقدم دورات pmp في الإسكندرية أو القاهرة أرغب بالتسجيل
أشكرك جزيل الشكر
أخوك أبوالمعتز - اليمن


----------



## kam999123 (9 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اخي الكريم اشكرك على المعلومات القيمه
ارجو افادتي بطريق التسجيل كعضو في PMI حيث حاولت الدخول للموقع وكان هناك نموذج الطلب للتنزيل وانا اريد التسجيل مباشرة من خلال الموقع
ووجدت ايضا شي يدعى chart ارجو التكرم وتوضيحه 
واشكر لك تعاونك وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عاشق السهر (26 فبراير 2013)

سلام 
بش مهندس محمدحاولت خلال هذه اليومين الى موقعكم لكن يبدوا ان هناك مشكله .كيف لي ان اتواصل معك 
انا خريج عام 2006 اشتغلت في عدة اعمال كمهندس مشرف وتنفيذي. اضافه الى حوالي 13 شهر مشرف عمليات في ادارة المستودعات 
قمت بدراسة بعض الدورات المتعلقة بإدارة المشاريع اضافة الى البرايمافيرا وال ام اس بروجكت 
هل يؤهلنا ذلك للتقدم لطلب الشهادة ام لابد من العمل في الجانب الاداري .
في انتظار ردك والإفادة


----------



## shala7 (28 مايو 2013)

ششششششششششششششششكرا


----------



## enghaytham (7 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يا جماعة انا مبسوط جدا من المشاركات الجميلة دى 
وربنا يكافئ المهندس محمد واكد كل خير على النصايح الغالية الجميلة 
أنا دفعة 2002 ودرست الـ PMBOK فى سنة رابعة كلية هندسة تخصص مدنى - وكذا مرة كنت هاقدم على الـ PMP لكن للأسف كل مرة بنشغل بشغل أو جواز أو حاجة تعطلنى ( الحمد لله على كل حال )
بالمناسبة أنا شغال Planning Engineer بس بصراحة مش مقتنع أوى بموضوع الإدارة إلا فى الشركات الكبيرة - لأنه بتطبقه بنسبة كبيرة 
و انا فهمت كده تقريبا 
بعد موضوع الساعات المطلوبة والكورس التحضيري 
إن يفضل أكون عضو فى الـ PMI ( لو مش صح حج يفهمنى )
بس ليا رجاء لو حد فى مصر يعرف المكتبة إللى أجيب منها مثلا كتاب الـ PMP head first أو كتاب ريتا يبقى كتر خيره 
هو أنا كنت هنزل أسأل فى مكتبات وسط البلد ( دار الشروق إللى فى ميدان طلعت حرب أو مكتبات ش عبد الخالق ثروت )
ياريت حد يفهمنى حكاية إن المنهج بيتغير بتاع الـ PMBOK وبناء عليه بيكون أخر إمتحان ليه فى وقت معين أعرفها إزاى عشان ما أذاكرش إصدار وألاقيه إتغير أو طلع الأحدث منه والإمتحان يكون فى الجديد
وجزاكم الله خيراُ


----------



## shaymaa802 (22 يونيو 2013)

المهندس محمد المحترم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،
اود ان اسال هل هناك محاضرات فديو للاصدار الخامس لدورة pmp لكتاب pmbok 5th edition باللغة العربية؟؟؟ 

وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## بندر بن علي (22 يوليو 2013)

لدي استفسار 

ايش الفروق الجوهرية بين الاصدار الرابع والخامس


----------



## Eng-Nidal (8 فبراير 2014)

موقعكم لا يعمل أخي الكريم


----------



## arch_hamada (23 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا ​


----------



## nasserbalkhi (27 أبريل 2014)

محاضرة جديدة و هي مهمة جدا في إدارة التحكم بالمشروع في المملكة العربية السعودية و هذا الرابط

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ElZpvM8uUww


----------



## nasserbalkhi (27 أبريل 2014)

هذا رابط محاضرة في إدارة التحكم بالمشروع تشرح علاقة التخطيط مع التكاليف و الميزانية و كيفية اعداد ملفات تحكم و قيادة مشروع المقاولات و اتخاذ القرارات من اعداد م ناصر البلخي في المملكة العربية السعودية
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63suDuy6erw


----------



## almsa7 (19 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

لدي استفسار بخصوص التسجيل 

انا خلصت الدورة وخلصت مشروع (خدمات جيوتكنيكية) مدته 4 سنوات

لكن لا اعرف كيف اوزع الساعات على العمليات .. لان المشروع عبارة عن اختبارات تربة لعدة مناطق .. كل موقع عبارة عن تاسك مختلف مدته من 4 الى 6 اسابيع وبعضها اقل

اتوقع انه قريب من مشاريع الصيانه والتشغيل .. ياليت احد يفيدني


----------



## atefzd (7 مارس 2015)

:75::28:


----------



## على درب الغلا (9 مارس 2015)

اتمنى لكم التوفيق جميعا كل واحد وتخصصه وحاب اسأل اذا موجود احد عنده القدرة يدعمني بكورس تأهيلي لاختبار ادارة المشاريع حتى لو عن طريق اون لاين 

راح اكون له شاكر وياليت يتواصل معي ع الخاص 

وشكرا لكم


----------



## mohmdali2012 (18 مارس 2015)

ياجماعة ممكن حد يساعدني انا سقطت في الامتحان بالرغم اني حليت كل اسئلة ريتا وكمان اشتلريت برنامج سيرت جير وحليت فوق 8 امتحانات 
بس انا عندي مشكله في perform integration control 
لما يجبلي موقف مثلا بترصف طريق وعامل ازعاج للسكان او عندك مشكله وازاي تتحل ويقولي تعمل ايه ويحطلك اختيارات 
check the risk register if identified or not
use reserve
change request

inform stakholders
use root cause analyses
الاسئلة دي بتجنني وبتلف دماغي وزيها كتير ممكن حد يجبلي نماذج عن الاسئله دي​
​


----------



## shams alafag (31 مارس 2015)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## nasserbalkhi (17 يونيو 2016)

يرجى مشاهدة الجديد من المحاضرات في ادارة المشروعات
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WnJj_P0k0Wc&list=PLoHH-QsTlm89oWMVCUc3sGdAg2IiZ5MGm&index=5
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63suDuy6erw&list=PLoHH-QsTlm89oWMVCUc3sGdAg2IiZ5MGm&index=4
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUb7bMKKU24&list=PLoHH-QsTlm89oWMVCUc3sGdAg2IiZ5MGm&index=3
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RUIWwn-iGS0&index=6&list=PLoHH-QsTlm89oWMVCUc3sGdAg2IiZ5MGm
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KmqGwgykcE&index=2&list=PLoHH-QsTlm89oWMVCUc3sGdAg2IiZ5MGm
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u8ndjGLF4a8&list=PLoHH-QsTlm89oWMVCUc3sGdAg2IiZ5MGm&index=1


----------



## anas sleem (13 أكتوبر 2018)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
لو تكرمت هل فيه إكسل شيت لحساب الخبرات لوضع النسب عند كتابة application لدخول إمتحان pmp


----------

